# Stuofsci02 2022 - Award/Everest/Jackpot Reno 2022



## Stuofsci02

After 3 months of snow cover, my yard is finally snow free. A day in the low 60s followed by a day in the 50s saw to that. My fist mow last year was March 25. That was early here. I expect I am still 4 weeks away this year. Late April is more typical.

The Award looks to have handled the winter great.. still reasonably green in fact with stripes from last mow still visible.


----------



## situman

I was going to follow your lead in doing an Award mono, but stock was depleted and whatevers left, everyone wanted 3 kidneys for it. So I went with a Prosperity mono.


----------



## Babameca

First Canadian is back. I am still under 1-2 feet of snow, considering it has melted down a lot. See you at the lawn brother.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> I was going to follow your lead in doing an Award mono, but stock was depleted and whatevers left, everyone wanted 3 kidneys for it. So I went with a Prosperity mono.


Prosperity should be great too. I think it is quite similar to award…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> First Canadian is back. I am still under 1-2 feet of snow, considering it has melted down a lot. See you at the lawn brother.


I was up at Mt. St Marie yesterday and still a ton of snow.. won't be long for you.. looking forward to another season..


----------



## Chuuurles

Yoooooooo 

Hope u had a nice winter, cant wait to see this in action again!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Yoooooooo
> 
> Hope u had a nice winter, cant wait to see this in action again!


I'm not sure winter is ever "nice" but I did survive. I hope you survived too…. Can't wait for the season to start….. looking forward to seeing how everyone's Reno's last year come out of winter!


----------



## M1SF1T

Wow! That overwintered very well, stripes in tact too!


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 so what are you planning to do to it this spring?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 so what are you planning to do to it this spring?


Since the grass is young I will do a Urea App when it starts growing. I would not normally do this. I will be doing Pre-M and manually removing anything that shouldn't be there..

In mid/late May (weather dependent) I will probably do a rough sand level.

After that it will be my normal routine until fall... 1 lb N of a slow release in mid/late May (timed with the sand) and then light foliar urea + iron + PRG until mid/late August.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## livt0ride

Stuofsci02 said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 so what are you planning to do to it this spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Since the grass is young I will do a Urea App when it starts growing. I would not normally do this. I will be doing Pre-M and manually removing anything that shouldn't be there..
> 
> In mid/late May (weather dependent) I will probably do a rough sand level.
> 
> After that it will be my normal routine until fall... 1 lb N of a slow release in mid/late May (timed with the sand) and then light foliar urea + iron + PRG until mid/late August.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stu
Click to expand...

Are you going to aerate before or just add sand when you level in May?


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 so what are you planning to do to it this spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Since the grass is young I will do a Urea App when it starts growing. I would not normally do this. I will be doing Pre-M and manually removing anything that shouldn't be there..
> 
> In mid/late May (weather dependent) I will probably do a rough sand level.
> 
> After that it will be my normal routine until fall... 1 lb N of a slow release in mid/late May (timed with the sand) and then light foliar urea + iron + PRG until mid/late August.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to aerate before or just add sand when you level in May?
Click to expand...

Just add sand.. I don't want to break my Pre-M barrier


----------



## Babameca

Another sandman.... welcome the to chore... :bandit: :bd:
BTW, as will be much better for your early spring app...the color response and controlled growth are unmatched by Urea


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Another sandman.... welcome the to chore... :bandit: :bd:
> BTW, as will be much better for your early spring app...the color response and controlled growth are unmatched by Urea


I am going to try to use my Lanzie spreader on the sand. See how it goes.

I need to find the AS... I don't have any.. I have a $hit ton of urea though...


----------



## Marzbar

I get my AS from Setterington's Fertilizers in Leamington ON. But I'm not sure if they would ship it out.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> I get my AS from Setterington's Fertilizers in Leamington ON. But I'm not sure if they would ship it out.


Thanks... I think there are some places about an hour from me.. @Harts told me one a while back, but now I forget... I need to go do a pickup.. Get like 500 lbs...


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get my AS from Setterington's Fertilizers in Leamington ON. But I'm not sure if they would ship it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I think there are some places about an hour from me.. @Harts told me one a while back, but now I forget... I need to go do a pickup.. Get like 500 lbs...
Click to expand...

I think All Turf carries AS. Kerry Whale: 905-512-3965 or [email protected]

I get Urea in Georgetown at Peel Landscape Depot. I also found another place somewhat closer to me in Caledon.

Haven't checked prices this year. Guess I should get a plan together!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get my AS from Setterington's Fertilizers in Leamington ON. But I'm not sure if they would ship it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I think there are some places about an hour from me.. @Harts told me one a while back, but now I forget... I need to go do a pickup.. Get like 500 lbs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think All Turf carries AS. Kerry Whale: 905-512-3965 or [email protected]
> 
> I get Urea in Georgetown at Peel Landscape Depot. I also found another place somewhat closer to me in Caledon.
> 
> Haven't checked prices this year. Guess I should get a plan together!
Click to expand...

Thanks... I am going to give him a call. I have a local Urea spot and have enough already for this year and next (this place is $21 for 50 lbs or at least it was at the end of last year). I still need to get my slow release for this year.


----------



## Marzbar

Is your slow release the stuff 9-2-2 from HH?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Is your slow release the stuff 9-2-2 from HH?


I have used that before, and I might again for mid summer.. The Slow Release that I use is just a coated synthetic.. Not a true slow release....


----------



## Harts

Marzbar said:


> Is your slow release the stuff 9-2-2 from HH?


I used to use the 9-2-2 at my old house. It was economically feasible on 2,500 sq. ft.

Now that I'm almost at an acre, it doesn't make sense for me. Last year I used a 25-5-10 I found locally. I plan to use something similar this Spring.

After that, it's straight Urea or AS the rest of the season.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your slow release the stuff 9-2-2 from HH?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to use the 9-2-2 at my old house. It was economically feasible on 2,500 sq. ft.
> 
> Now that I'm almost at an acre, it doesn't make sense for me. Last year I used a 25-5-10 I found locally. I plan to use something similar this Spring.
> 
> After that, it's straight Urea or AS the rest of the season.
Click to expand...

Yes agreed. The HH stuff I used only for my front 8,000 for one application. Even then it is only just over 1/2 lb N. Not great value, but for one app it is alright. The rest of the time I am using a 25-5-10 or a 30-0-8.. Then straight urea starting late August...


----------



## Stuofsci02

I am declaring today the start of my season. Used my Ego rotary sweeper to fluff up the grass and remove debris and then went for a charity mow. Finished last season at 3/4" so dropped to 5/8" to take off about 1/4". Got two baskets. I'm way behind last year on green up due to much colder weather and I assume also due to the turf being young.

Hopefully things will start cooking in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Babameca

Looks very promissing. You are right about all you stated. My 1st full season with the new grass started slow. I can see also snowmold, that will take time to recover. If you want to rock as early as now, a winter fungicide is your only option. It worked miracles for me last year.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Looks very promissing. You are right about all you stated. My 1st full season with the new grass started slow. I can see also snowmold, that will take time to recover. If you want to rock as early as now, a winter fungicide is your only option. It worked miracles for me last year.


Snow mold is not bad actually…. Here is a top view. Very little snow mold…. Some vole damage mostly


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 have you applied your PreM yet? I wanted to do that today but I found the ground was still kind of soggy. Plus I need to do some raking of debris and leaves first.


----------



## bernstem

Can't wait to see this wake up. It is crazy how much farther ahead we are in the transition zone.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 have you applied your PreM yet? I wanted to do that today but I found the ground was still kind of soggy. Plus I need to do some raking of debris and leaves first.


No I have not done it yet.. Probably this weekend.... So long as the wind cooperates...


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Can't wait to see this wake up. It is crazy how much farther ahead we are in the transition zone.


Yep.... We are still struggling to break into the 50s. My soil temp has hit 52F but drops back into the mid 40s overnight..


----------



## Stuofsci02

A week makes a big difference even when the temps are still pretty low.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Things are greening up much more quickly, even with the cooler temps. Soil temps between 48 - 59. Prodiamine down today at 4 month rate.

Yesterday my shed blew away, so that was nice...


----------



## BBLOCK

Welp I guess the new shed is coming sooner than later


----------



## Harts

She gone.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@BBLOCK @Harts …. Yup.. that was a big F-off wind storm for sure…. The best part was my brother who lives across the street from me put his garbage/recycling out (the day before) because he was going away… well I spent an hour cleaning that $hit up from the whole neighbourhood…. Based on the number of YOP bottles I had to pick up, I'm guessing that's all he feeds his kids. I'm investing in that stuff.. he's gotta be generating record revenue for those guys..

I was already feeling like crap from having covid…. Just what I wanted to do.. lol..


----------



## Babameca

OMG man.... That's F*&ked up! . I guess time for the shed size you will need now to host all of the lawn nerd toys you may need. Speed recovery brother. Rest is just $$$.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:
 

> OMG man.... That's F*&ked up! . I guess time for the shed size you will need now to host all of the lawn nerd toys you may need. Speed recovery brother. Rest is just $$$.


Cheers! Yes, it was quite a surprise. That shed has been there for 6 years and survived lots of wind storms. I guess that gust was just right.

Appreciate it!


----------



## Babameca

BTW I may pass by again. New client with 4 locations. One is in St Marys... . Flying for now, but will definetely drive few times in the summer in and out. For the sake of meeting firends.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> BTW I may pass by again. New client with 4 locations. One is in St Marys... . Flying for now, but will definetely drive few times in the summer in and out. For the sake of meeting firends.


Yeah…. Come check out the award kbg and move some sand…. Can always use good sand movers like you :lol:


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 Do you have any poa a. In your reno? I do.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 Do you have any poa a. In your reno? I do.


Not that I have seen yet.. I had a bit last fall, but went around and cut it all out.


----------



## bernstem

Looking good. You'll be mowing every other day soon! It has been a slow start this year by me, but the last areas to wake up are finally starting to pick up some steam.


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Looking good. You'll be mowing every other day soon! It has been a slow start this year by me, but the last areas to wake up are finally starting to pick up some steam.


Today is supposed to get above 60 for the first time in more than a month.. mostly been high 40s low 50s so not quite enough to get everything going.. hoping to get mowing soon…. Grass isn't really growing yet..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Waking up slowly but surely.. The back yard has come back alive in a matter of days, but the new Award has been slow to start greening and growing…. Mowed today, but only filled two bins. At peak growth I'd normally fill about 16. That said I am please with the coverage and how it came through winter 1. Also looks like it is going to be very dark…. Especially when compared with my back.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's really been a slow start to the season. Almost May and I'm probably going to do my first reel mow tomorrow. Just hasn't been warm enough for much growth.

Your Award is looking nice and dark. In another few weeks it's going to look stunning.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Starting to wake up. Density looks good coming out of a Reno!


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It's really been a slow start to the season. Almost May and I'm probably going to do my first reel mow tomorrow. Just hasn't been warm enough for much growth.
> 
> Your Award is looking nice and dark. In another few weeks it's going to look stunning.


Yeah.. we haven't had a week of warm weather to get things going. I don't know that it has been colder than average, just no warm stretch yet…. I've noticed the front is greening nicely today with the bright sun…. Still only 55 though..


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Starting to wake up. Density looks good coming out of a Reno!


Yeah.. I am pretty pleased…. Just did some proplugs for areas that still had poa that I nuked last year..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Was a nice day finally. Temps almost got to 70 and the grass is starting to grow a bit. Cut at 1/2" HOC


----------



## BBLOCK

Do you grow grass for a living? Cause maybe u should.... *Slow clap


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Do you grow grass for a living? Cause maybe u should.... *Slow clap


Lol... I am pleased with how the reno went last fall, and how it has come out of winter.. There are still thin spots etc. but I think it will really do well over the next few weeks as the soil warms.. Highest soil temp I have had this year is 62F, but most have been 50-55 F over the last two weeks.. Not quite enough to get it really going..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today things really started to look more summer like. 1lb N per k down (urea) and watered in. Started my sprinkler system up today.. See if you can spot the 360 bags of mulch on my driveway.. Gonna be busy tomorrow.


----------



## Biggylawns

Looks great so far. Excited to see your yard this year, always top notch. That's a sprinter sized mulch pallet lol.


----------



## Marzbar

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to wake up. Density looks good coming out of a Reno!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I am pretty pleased…. Just did some proplugs for areas that still had poa that I nuked last year..
Click to expand...

How long will it take for that spot to fill in?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Biggylawns said:


> Looks great so far. Excited to see your yard this year, always top notch. That's a sprinter sized mulch pallet lol.


Thanks…. If you are referring to a sprinter van I think you nailed it..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to wake up. Density looks good coming out of a Reno!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I am pretty pleased…. Just did some proplugs for areas that still had poa that I nuked last year..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long will it take for that spot to fill in?
Click to expand...

Probably the whole season.. my guess is it will mostly happen in the fall..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mulched 155 bags today and moved another 60 to the back garden. Got a quick sun down mow at 0.5". That urea that I watered in yesterday has already started to green things up…


----------



## jskierko

This warms my heart and soul!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> This warms my heart and soul!


I have been living vicariously through you and a few other folks on here…. Your season start was so much earlier.. Now I'm finally getting going….


----------



## Mpcatch7

Stuofsci02 said:


> Mulched 155 bags today and moved another 60 to the back garden. Got a quick sun down mow at 0.5". That urea that I watered in yesterday has already started to green things up…


Looks awesome, Coach! 👏🏼


----------



## Babameca

Looks great. I was wondering if your initial spring photos will prove this cultivar to have a different tint of green, but now, it is becoming more what I was expecting. 1lb of urea.... You'd better get ready to mow every other day .


----------



## rhart

Looking great...color is really starting to get there..quite a difference in 10 days.


----------



## livt0ride

Looking great!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mpcatch7 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulched 155 bags today and moved another 60 to the back garden. Got a quick sun down mow at 0.5". That urea that I watered in yesterday has already started to green things up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome, Coach! 👏🏼
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Looks great. I was wondering if your initial spring photos will prove this cultivar to have a different tint of green, but now, it is becoming more what I was expecting. 1lb of urea.... You'd better get ready to mow every other day .


Yeah. It was still that winter funk that was on there.. I need to get a few growth cycles to get that junk out of there... So far I am happy.. I agree, the growing is going to start this week. Still, those new babies needed N, and I don't bother with itty bitty doses...


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> Looking great...color is really starting to get there..quite a difference in 10 days.


Yes indeed.. It has been a late start this year for sure...


----------



## Neville Park

Stuofsci02 said:


> Mulched 155 bags today and moved another 60 to the back garden. Got a quick sun down mow at 0.5". That urea that I watered in yesterday has already started to green things up…


This looks incredible Stu, inspiring!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Neville Park said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulched 155 bags today and moved another 60 to the back garden. Got a quick sun down mow at 0.5". That urea that I watered in yesterday has already started to green things up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks incredible Stu, inspiring!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Well damn this cultivar decided to get in gear real quick. Looks stellar.


----------



## situman

I'm not sure why Award isnt more popular. That is just gorgeous. I've decided to do a monostand next yr after I moved. I need this in my life.


----------



## Wile

Award has such a luxurious look to it. Also, your drive way is giving me a panic attack. My lo would be throwing rocks in the grass every chance she could.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> I'm not sure why Award isnt more popular. That is just gorgeous. I've decided to do a monostand next yr after I moved. I need this in my life.


Yeah.. I guess there the big few cultivars that folks like to go with. I wanted award for it's full sun capability.. I think Award and Everest are quite similar.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wile said:


> Award has such a luxurious look to it. Also, your drive way is giving me a panic attack. My lo would be throwing rocks in the grass every chance she could.


Yeah.. They finally top coated the road last year, so now I need to get the driveway finished.. Inflation is high and people to do it is hard to find...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wanted to do double singles in two diagonals, but ran out of light and energy. Will go the other direction tomorrow. Now we are getting days in high 70s with lots of Sun, so color and density is starting to come.


----------



## bf7

Stuofsci02 said:


>


Fantastic color 😍 can't believe this is year 1!


----------



## Stuofsci02

bf7 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic color 😍 can't believe this is year 1!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I am quite please so far.. I have some normal things to deal with in a new reno, but all in all I would take this every time..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got the other directions done today. Grew a lot in 24 hours. Got PGR, liquid iron and 0.06 lb per k of N.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@BBLOCK .. You wanted top views of the bad and typical sections of the yard.

The typical.





The bad.. Only one of these spots is plugged (last pic). The rest are just edge areas where I did not get good germination last year. They are filling in compared to last year.


----------



## BBLOCK

@Stuofsci02 awesome. It's fun to watch this stuff grow and see what it can do.

The lawn is getting thiiick


----------



## Babameca

Killer color! 1st year I did 6lbs of N and density improved a lot. Actually this is when I got the LOTM in November.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Killer color! 1st year I did 6lbs of N and density improved a lot. Actually this is when I got the LOTM in November.


Yeah. I will likely be the same.. already did 1 lb N from Urea a week ago. Will do another lb from slower release synthetic in a week or so. Then 1lb n from corn gluten at end of June. Then 3 lbs for the nitrogen blitz in the fall. I won't count the little 0.06 lbs I do foliar with my iron and pgr..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Nice!


----------



## davegravy

Wow this is looking great!


----------



## Ben4Birdies

That is very impressive stuff for a 1st year lawn. Those few bad spots won't be bad for much longer if you're doing 6lb of N/k this year!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks @davegravy @Ben4Birdies ..

Was away for a week, and the front got up to about 1.75" and was looking scraggly. Cut it back to 1.25" with the tractor and cut two days in a row with the reel to get It back to 0.75". Color looks great. My neighbour next to me had the same sod as my old grass and even when reel mowed my color was the same as theirs. Now the new Award is significantly darker even though theirs is at 2.5".

Seed heads are coming out in full force…. I hate this part..


----------



## Chuuurles

I just marked this as a lawn bowling facility on google maps


----------



## livt0ride

Chuuurles said:


> I just marked this as a lawn bowling facility on google maps


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> I just marked this as a lawn bowling facility on google maps


Haha.. that would be hilarious


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just marked this as a lawn bowling facility on google maps
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. that would be hilarious
Click to expand...

Mate , expect the elderly…

Seriously though, fantastic job @Stuofsci02 👏!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Put down 1 lb N per K of this stuff…. That's all the synthetic she'll get until end of Aug…


----------



## BBLOCK

the mulch is gone!!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> the mulch is gone!!!


Yep…. All spread too…


----------



## Babameca

A N pounder here too, but I have a problem... Looks very, very nice!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> A N pounder here too, but I have a problem... Looks very, very nice!


Yep.. Allthough I think a first year reno needs 2 lbs in the spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Everything has really thickened up this week with the rain and the fertilizer I put down. Double cut at 3/4". Seed heads are out making the color a little uneven..


----------



## Babameca

One thing really left to do.... starting the sand game.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> One thing really left to do.... starting the sand game.


Yes if I wasn't travelling this week, I would be doing it today and tomorrow.


----------



## BBLOCK

Waiting on the drone shots w all the fresh mulch

Are you waiting till you have the new shed up?


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Waiting on the drone shots w all the fresh mulch
> 
> Are you waiting till you have the new shed up?


To be honest I completely forgot about the drone.. it'll have to wait until the shed is up..


----------



## Stuofsci02

'Twas the night before sanding…


----------



## Chris LI

Great evening photos, before the sandstorm! :lol: Good luck with the leveling!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks @Chris LI …. Sand going down now…


----------



## Biggylawns

How's sanding going? Did you rent an ecolawn or similar equipment?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Biggylawns said:


> How's sanding going? Did you rent an ecolawn or similar equipment?


Using my Landzie which is really working well.


----------



## Ben4Birdies

My back is starting to hurt just looking at these pictures &#128514;

How often do you sand level?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got the 5500 sqft side done today. 3000 sqft area tomorrow or another day.

Landzie worked amazing. My home made Lattice drag mat worked great too.

10 yards





Landzie test strips





Gettin her done





Trailer didn't like 300 lbs of sand



All fixed



Then I had a rain delay so I built this





All covered



Swept in

















Irrigation for 45 min and it looks like not much was done…. Hmmmm….


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ben4Birdies said:


> My back is starting to hurt just looking at these pictures 😂
> 
> How often do you sand level?


Yeah it's a lot of work… this is my first time sand leveling. I did a basic level with compost sand mix last year during my Reno.


----------



## BBLOCK

Hmm might have to try the lattice thing for fun when I do it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Hmm might have to try the lattice thing for fun when I do it.


Worked really well…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Put down proidiamine at 0.15 oz per k on sanded areas just in case there is anything in the sand I don't want.


----------



## davegravy

Man I'd love to hear the things you're neighbours mutter to eachother as they walk past&#128541;

Looks amazing.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Man I'd love to hear the things you're neighbours mutter to eachother as they walk past😝
> 
> Looks amazing.


Yeah you never know.. some people stop to ask…


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Hopefully the rain we have got this weekend helps work the sand into place. Looks good.


----------



## rhart

Looks great…gets better every time you do it


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Hopefully the rain we have got this weekend helps work the sand into place. Looks good.


Yeah it did help quite a bit. Still a bit nerve racking having all this sand and hoping the grass will grow through. I just need to trust the process.

Here was after 24 hours and the rain.


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> Looks great…gets better every time you do it


Yeah…. It's a ton of work. Not sure how often I want to do this lol


----------



## rhart

I try to do mine twice a year…it's a lot of work, but it's worth it


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> I try to do mine twice a year…it's a lot of work, but it's worth it


Yeah….. Im just a one man sanding show….


----------



## Stuofsci02

72 hours after sanding I cut…. Looks good. Most of the sand is getting hard to see.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> rhart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to do mine twice a year…it's a lot of work, but it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah….. Im just a one man sanding show….
Click to expand...

All I hear is that you need a better tool :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Sand man game on. Now you know the pain. After 3-4 heavy apps (abt 3 tons per 1000sqf total) you will breath easier. One light 'dusting' every season will be enough to keep the thatch in check.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Sand man game on. Now you know the pain. After 3-4 heavy apps (abt 3 tons per 1000sqf total) you will breath easier. One light 'dusting' every season will be enough to keep the thatch in check.


I was pretty sure I knew the pain…. I can sand 2,500 sqft barely breaking a sweat.. nearly 10k is a lot for me to do myself…

Its almost done now…. 5,500 last weekend, 1,000 Wednesday night and the last 3,500 today. Down to the last 1,500. Biggest issue is the sand isn't nearly as dry today.


----------



## Babameca

Oh I know the wet sand galore... I do 6500 in a single day. This year will only do in fall and once a year from now on. No need for leveling anymore.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Just got back from a 10 day trip. Yard not mowed for 12 days. Front was around 2.25" up from 0.75". Double cut with the tractor at 1.25". Can definitely tell the sand made a difference when using the tractor.

We had a heat wave while I was gone and most of the lawns in my neighborhood have started going dormant. Even though I only watered 3 times in 12 days the Award in the front still looks amazing. My back is mostly checked out even though it got the same watering. Makes me want to do a reno back there with Award. Hmmm.

Being gone let all the weeds I had grow nice and big, so I got out there at 7 this morning and spot sprayed them all with a mix of 24d and triclopyr.

Threw down 10 lbs per 1000 (0.8 lb N) of corn gluten. Will cut tonight with the reel back to 0.75 and then pgr, iron and 0.1 lb N foliar urea.

Here is what it looks like with the tractor cut.







Comparison to other lawns. The one next to me on the right waters at least as much as me, so is a good comparison.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Back down to 0.75" from 2.25"..


----------



## Babameca

Looks awesome. On the close-up I can tell sand has done a good job. Is it my impression only?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Looks awesome. On the close-up I can tell sand has done a good job. Is it my impression only?


When I first did it I was a little underwhelmed…. Lot of work and it did not seem a lot better. Now that the grass has come through it has gotten better.. worth it now I imo. one thing I have noticed is that the sand seems to help the kbg spread faster.


----------



## Justmatson

&#128525;

Did you spray some fas after taking it back down to 0.75"? Or is it just lighting?
It's looks so much better and darker!

Good job on the sanding! I'll be attempting that next spring after my newer reno is established.

I've got dips and bumps do you think its better to level with soil/sand mix to get it mostly flat before using just sand? Or just use sand over multiple seasons?


----------



## Marzbar

That is beautiful. Do you mix 2 different products for the triclopyr and 24d? Is the corn gluten for spoon feeding? Thanks.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Justmatson said:


> 😍
> 
> Did you spray some fas after taking it back down to 0.75"? Or is it just lighting?
> It's looks so much better and darker!
> 
> Good job on the sanding! I'll be attempting that next spring after my newer reno is established.
> 
> I've got dips and bumps do you think its better to level with soil/sand mix to get it mostly flat before using just sand? Or just use sand over multiple seasons?


No I didnt do anything. The earlier shots were midday with clouds and flat light. Sun came out in the evening.. also, the cut with the toro is way better than the chop I get with the tractor at 1.25"..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> That is beautiful. Do you mix 2 different products for the triclopyr and 24d? Is the corn gluten for spoon feeding? Thanks.


Yup…. I added triclopyr 4 + Par 3. 1/2 oz of triclopyr and 1 oz of par 3 in a gallon for spot spray. Clover is already starting to curl.

The corn gluten is a slow release to cover the N needs for the next two months until I start the blitz in early Sept. it also helps with soil bacteria.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mowed.. PGR at 0.25./k, iron and urea at 0.125 lb N per K.


----------



## rhart

Looking really good! Nice and flat as well!


----------



## Marzbar

I did a partial reno with the Award last summer. I plan on doing another one this summer. OSC is out of stock of the Award.
They have Jackpot, or I can get jumpstart from my local sod farm. Are you familiar with those? Thanks Stu.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Marzbar said:


> I did a partial reno with the Award last summer. I plan on doing another one this summer. OSC is out of stock of the Award.
> They have Jackpot, or I can get jumpstart from my local sod farm. Are you familiar with those? Thanks Stu.


Try all turf for award.


----------



## Babameca

Marzbar said:


> I did a partial reno with the Award last summer. I plan on doing another one this summer. OSC is out of stock of the Award.
> They have Jackpot, or I can get jumpstart from my local sod farm. Are you familiar with those? Thanks Stu.


Check my local forum post. I still have some pure Everest to sell away. Way better than @Stuofsci02 stuff :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a partial reno with the Award last summer. I plan on doing another one this summer. OSC is out of stock of the Award.
> They have Jackpot, or I can get jumpstart from my local sod farm. Are you familiar with those? Thanks Stu.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my local forum post. I still have some pure Everest to sell away. Way better than @Stuofsci02 stuff :lol:
Click to expand...

How much Everest do you have left?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> I did a partial reno with the Award last summer. I plan on doing another one this summer. OSC is out of stock of the Award.
> They have Jackpot, or I can get jumpstart from my local sod farm. Are you familiar with those? Thanks Stu.


Jackpot is a Shamrock variety. I seeded it at my parents with TTTF last year. It is not as dark green as the award, but it germinates a few days faster which makes it good for blends with TTTF or PRG.. I don't know the other one.


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> Looking really good! Nice and flat as well!


Thanks.. it coming along…. Getting tired though lol..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 about 10lbs. BTW driving by on the week of 18th heading to London.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 about 10lbs. BTW driving by on the week of 18th heading to London.


$8.50 per pound? You want to stop by?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lawn all prepped for my new arrival…


----------



## BBLOCK

&#129345;


----------



## Sfurunner13

…


----------



## Stuofsci02

I've unlocked a new mower in the lawn care game…
Toro 2000D, 899 hours, 8-blade reels, 3 wheel drive, 18.5 hp diesel, 27" cutting units. Based on serial number is appears to be a 2002.


----------



## jskierko




----------



## SNOWBOB11

Congratulations. Looks like a clean mower. Should make things faster to mow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Congratulations. Looks like a clean mower. Should make things faster to mow.


Yeah.. It seems pretty clean.. Serial numbers shows it is a 2002. It has the outline of a "City of Toronto" sticker on it. So not sure if it was run at a City owned Course or what. Been going through serial numbers for the cutting units and they all seem to be from a 2300D unit :shock: I am not sure the difference from the 2000D to the 2300D, but it seems the reel part number is the same, and they must be interchangeable because it all fits and works..

I need to spend some time to learn how to remove the reels and setup the reel/bedknife and HOC.. One reel does not cut paper, and the other one cuts across half. Have not tried the rear reel yet..


----------



## BBLOCK

Welcome to the triplex club, you've up'd your maintenance cost hehe


----------



## lbb091919

Sweet mower man! New toys are always so much fun!


----------



## davegravy

Whoa, sweet - that will cut down your mow time a bit I'd guess.

Since the weight is borne by tires do these not stripe quite as well? Or is there still a good bit of downward rolling pressure on the groomer portion?


----------



## BBLOCK

They don't stripe as well but if you go over it twice or keep burning your lines in, good to go, and looks awesome being wide

Not that I have that unit tho... So I'm patiently awaiting his first cut


----------



## davegravy

BBLOCK said:


> They don't stripe as well but if you go over it twice or keep burning your lines in, good to go, and looks awesome being wide
> 
> Not that I have that unit tho... So I'm patiently awaiting his first cut


I wouldn't miss the weird cutting pattern you have to do to get wide stripes with the walk-behinds


----------



## BBLOCK

davegravy said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't stripe as well but if you go over it twice or keep burning your lines in, good to go, and looks awesome being wide
> 
> Not that I have that unit tho... So I'm patiently awaiting his first cut
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't miss the weird cutting pattern you have to do to get wide stripes with the walk-behinds
Click to expand...

I don't miss the 1hr20m to do a single cut w walk behind and that's single stripe lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Welcome to the triplex club, you've up'd your maintenance cost hehe


I'm am a bit worried about that..


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Sweet mower man! New toys are always so much fun!


Yes.. Looking forward to getting this one up to speed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> They don't stripe as well but if you go over it twice or keep burning your lines in, good to go, and looks awesome being wide
> 
> Not that I have that unit tho... So I'm patiently awaiting his first cut


Each reel is 27" wide and 140 ish lbs... My Flex 21 is about 250 lbs and 21" wide, so it is about half the pressure so the burning in sounds correct.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Took off one of the reels tonight. I assume the "oil" that came out of the hydraulic motor where the spider coupling mounts to the cutting unit is just old liquified grease. Took a little work in learning how this reel adjusts different than my flex 21, but about 20 min of playing around and she cuts paper all the way across.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Alright.. About 3 hours and this reel is completed. Cuts paper, greased at all points, height adjusted to 7/8" and reinstalled/tested. Now that I have done one I think I can tackle each of the others in about 2 hours.


----------



## livt0ride

Cool. Looks fun!


----------



## BBLOCK

Yeah my first one felt like it took me forever the other two went faster. Backlap and all.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Yeah my first one felt like it took me forever the other two went faster. Backlap and all.


I want to backlap but need compound. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> Cool. Looks fun!


Yeah…. I wish I didn't need to do it two more times lol..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my first one felt like it took me forever the other two went faster. Backlap and all.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to backlap but need compound. Where did you get yours?
Click to expand...

I have some from Amazon, it's not so good. My buddy leant me some he's got a tub from turfcare


----------



## Harts

Send me a text. I have some you can have.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Send me a text. I have some you can have.


Awesome.. how've you been? How is the new property in the 2nd year?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got the other two cutting units all setup per manual spec. They were way out.

Now they all cut paper and are set at 7/8". I tested it out but the lawn is too short to get a good feel. Will lower it to 3/4" tomorrow..


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a text. I have some you can have.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.. how've you been? How is the new property in the 2nd year?
Click to expand...

Things are good. Not much going on with the lawn. Still no irrigation so I let go dormant. Been working mostly on fixing up the 1000s of sq ft of garden beds this year. Plan is for irrigation next Spring and maybe a reno in the fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a text. I have some you can have.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.. how've you been? How is the new property in the 2nd year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things are good. Not much going on with the lawn. Still no irrigation so I let go dormant. Been working mostly on fixing up the 1000s of sq ft of garden beds this year. Plan is for irrigation next Spring and maybe a reno in the fall.
Click to expand...

That sounds good…. Big yards are a lot of work and take time to get the way you want it..


----------



## Stuofsci02

I spent about 8-10 hours over the weekend getting this machine setup to spec for my lawn…. Dropped the HOC to 0.75" today. Finally got a good cut in and I am tickled. Cut isn't quite as good as my Flex 21, but I can cut it twice in 20 min….


----------



## Nismo

Awesome stuff Stu. I'm living vicariously through you and @BBLOCK. Can't wait to see how it cuts.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Awesome stuff Stu. I'm living vicariously through you and @BBLOCK. Can't wait to see how it cuts.


Cheers... I will need to burn these stripes in as @BBLOCK says.. I still have the ~36" double wide stripes from my Flex 21 so the new 72" wide stripes from the 2000D looks a little unevenf on color since there is two old stripes (dark/light) still slightly visible in the new stripes.. And some diagonals too lol...


----------



## livt0ride

Awesome. Looks so fun! wish I had a larger property to mess around with one of those! 1600 is the max size I can go.


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> Awesome. Looks so fun! wish I had a larger property to mess around with one of those! 1600 is the max size I can go.


Yeah but you have a green…. That is badass..


----------



## Babameca

Can I drive?  :bd:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Can I drive?  :bd:


For sure!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 your lawn is looking awesome. What tips, if any can you give for the first year after a reno?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 your lawn is looking awesome. What tips, if any can you give for the first year after a reno?


Thanks! I saw you PMed me, but it won't let me open it…

For the most part I treated it like my normal yard. I did put an extra lb of N from fast release urea just as the yard was about to flush out in the spring since I find new Reno's can use the extra N. Other than that I kept to the basics. Lots of mowing, pgr, iron, etc..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 okay. I thought I read that you should drop more than 1lb of N in the spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 okay. I thought I read that you should drop more than 1lb of N in the spring.


Yeah.. I added an extra lb. Normally I will do a lb of a mixed slow/fast release in mid May and that is usually it except for spray apps until the fall. With the new kbg I added a 1lb of fast release in late April as well. So two lbs N total in spring. This year I also did 0.8Lb N at the beginning of July from corn gluten, however I don't know that it is overly important.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 thank you for the tip. I'm guessing since April/ May is prime growth, it will help thicken up until the fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got back from being away for a week. Cut from 2" back to 0.75". You can tell there is a little whitening as it was really too much to take at once. Also noticing what looks like a little bit of dollar spot. Put down Azoxy and Propi to try to stop fungal pressures. This week is supposed to be hot and humid..


----------



## Babameca

2 inches in a week? Ramp up your PGR game. I am barely cutting .5 after 5 days away. Well it was Tnex plus propi, so the net effect was great. Looks slick. I may stay for 5 min lookout at drop-off time :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> 2 inches in a week? Ramp up your PGR game. I am barely cutting .5 after 5 days away. Well it was Tnex plus propi, so the net effect was great. Looks slick. I may stay for 5 min lookout at drop-off time :mrgreen:


Well, 1.25" in 7 days…. I'm not running as serious a pgr game as you…. Things not looking as good as they were…. Next few weeks will be the hard ones..


----------



## bernstem

Stuofsci02 said:


> Well, 1.25" in 7 days…. I'm not running as serious a pgr game as you…. Things not looking as good as they were…. Next few weeks will be the hard ones..


Anyone can have a good looking lawn in spring and fall. Late summer is where you can see who is doing well. You look to be doing well. :thumbup:

This year has been tough. Very hot for a long time here. My lawn has a lot of brown scattered through it. I ramped up to curative fugicide rates about 2 weeks ago. It is time for my second application today.


----------



## lbb091919

bernstem said:


> Anyone can have a good looking lawn in spring and fall. Late summer is where you can see who is doing well. You look to be doing well. :thumbup:
> 
> This year has been tough. Very hot for a long time here. My lawn has a lot of brown scattered through it. I ramped up to curative fugicide rates about 2 weeks ago. It is time for my second application today.


Same, I'm getting my butt kicked over here. ProPlugger en route in preparation for the fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 1.25" in 7 days…. I'm not running as serious a pgr game as you…. Things not looking as good as they were…. Next few weeks will be the hard ones..
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can have a good looking lawn in spring and fall. Late summer is where you can see who is doing well. You look to be doing well. :thumbup:
> 
> This year has been tough. Very hot for a long time here. My lawn has a lot of brown scattered through it. I ramped up to curative fugicide rates about 2 weeks ago. It is time for my second application today.
Click to expand...

Yeah the spring and fall are gimmes…. But you guys in the Midwest transition zones have it tougher than us up here in Canuckastan…. We have a trouble month…. But then it is usually ok..


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can have a good looking lawn in spring and fall. Late summer is where you can see who is doing well. You look to be doing well. :thumbup:
> 
> This year has been tough. Very hot for a long time here. My lawn has a lot of brown scattered through it. I ramped up to curative fugicide rates about 2 weeks ago. It is time for my second application today.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I'm getting my butt kicked over here. ProPlugger en route in preparation for the fall.
Click to expand...

They work great!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

60 mm of rain really changes the game….. had to throw down some 6ft wide laser beams for @Babameca when he passes through tomorrow…


----------



## Chris LI

60mm of rain is a godsend, this time of year! Lawn looks dense and lush. 0.75" looks like a sweet spot for summer.


----------



## Nismo

Beautiful Stu. Better than half the golf courses I've played this year.


----------



## livt0ride

Stripes are looking incredible. Are you burning them in with the new toy?


----------



## situman

Stuofsci02 said:


> 60 mm of rain really changes the game….. had to throw down some 6ft wide laser beams for @Babameca when he passes through tomorrow…


Some weirdo had suggested Everest is way better . Many will beg to differ! lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chris LI said:


> 60mm of rain is a godsend, this time of year! Lawn looks dense and lush. 0.75" looks like a sweet spot for summer.


Yeah we got lucky. It was looking dire there for a while…. My back got punished..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Beautiful Stu. Better than half the golf courses I've played this year.


Thanks.. sounds like I need to work harder if half the golf courses are doing better lol…


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> Stripes are looking incredible. Are you burning them in with the new toy?


Yep…. I have one other little secret to get the best lines…. :bandit:


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 mm of rain really changes the game….. had to throw down some 6ft wide laser beams for @Babameca when he passes through tomorrow…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some weirdo had suggested Everest is way better . Many will beg to differ! lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah .. some guy liked it so much he dropped 10 lbs of it on my porch today…. Shout out to @Babameca


----------



## Chris LI

Stuofsci02 said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stripes are looking incredible. Are you burning them in with the new toy?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep…. I have one other little secret to get the best lines…. :bandit:
Click to expand...

After you mow, do you do a second pass with the reels off, to just roll them, so the cutting action doesn't lift the leaf blades up?


----------



## Stuofsci02

With the addition of the triplex I've decided to reno the back this year. Still have 25 lbs of Award left from last year, and @Babameca just dropped off 10 lbs of Everest. So I need about 12 lbs more for an even 3 lbs per k.. so what should I mix in?

Also I am needing to wake the back out of drought dormancy. No water for a month except for one 1/4" rain about two weeks ago. Got almost 2.5" yesterday so with some irrigation water and help from Mother Nature can I get it greened up by early August for a couple of quick rounds of gly?

Here it is 2 days ago before the rain.



24 hours ago right after the rain.



Now today…


----------



## situman

Bluebank?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chris LI said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stripes are looking incredible. Are you burning them in with the new toy?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep…. I have one other little secret to get the best lines…. :bandit:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After you mow, do you do a second pass with the reels off, to just roll them, so the cutting action doesn't lift the leaf blades up?
Click to expand...

Go idea, but I run my flex 21 down the lines. Takes about 5 min and tightens it up.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Bluebank?


I will look for that one.. I'll call some suppliers to see what is in stock..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Pleasure was MINE. Walking over this beauty! And being handcuffed by the local security team for transpassing. I won't do this in Texas! :lol:
Hey, if you decide or find a 3rd mono, would you do small test plots of those cultivars? Something small enough not to be eye soaring for you but to demonstrate for our land up North, pros and cons of what you've had on hand.


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> Thanks.. sounds like I need to work harder if half the golf courses are doing better lol…


LOL! That comment didn't go as planned. But yes, get to work!!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Pleasure was MINE. Walking over this beauty! And being handcuffed by the local security team for transpassing. I won't do this in Texas! :lol:
> Hey, if you decide or find a 3rd mono, would you do small test plots of those cultivars? Something small enough not to be eye soaring for you but to demonstrate for our land up North, pros and cons of what you've had on hand.


Sorry about the local fuzz.. My brother has the place on lockdown lol.

I am thinking about adding jackpot into the mix. It is a slightly lower grade KBG of the shamrock variety, but it germinates quickly and has a fine leaf texture. Just might not be as dark. I had it mixed into the TTF seed at my folks place and it looks nice. Also thinking of adding my last 15 lbs of PRG so that I can get some quick establishment with the dog etc...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. sounds like I need to work harder if half the golf courses are doing better lol…
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That comment didn't go as planned. But yes, get to work!!!
Click to expand...

There is always more work to do


----------



## BBLOCK

well if u didn't go away on "vacation" every other week....


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> well if u didn't go away on "vacation" every other week....


Work?


----------



## situman

Prosperity is another good option. So far its handling the heat and drought as newly germed seeds and as 3 month old grass.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Prosperity is another good option. So far its handling the heat and drought as newly germed seeds and as 3 month old grass.


Good choice too.. going to call around tomorrow to see what I can get..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Evening mow with the triplex.. going to need to up the clip rate a bit. Getting a bit or corduroy rippling..


----------



## Stuofsci02

It's still very hot and humid here for the third week in a row. Hanging on just.. not sure how you guys further south do it. Still cutting at 0.75".















Here are the areas I plugged in the spring. Filling in slowly.







Built a 8x10 pad behind my shed to park the triplex on this winter.


----------



## davegravy

Those are some popping stripes!

My plugged areas look about the same. Hoping the fall flush will finish them off.


----------



## Babameca

Looks reaaly good for what you have weather wise. *** sinply hangs there.
@davegravy I won't put my money on plugs filling in, in a single season. It will look better, but a complete blend in may take up to 3 seasons.


----------



## Babameca

Hey @Stuofsci02 Those latest pictures, kind of confirm what I've seen. Is this DS? Or some sand leftovers.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Those are some popping stripes!
> 
> My plugged areas look about the same. Hoping the fall flush will finish them off.


I am sure the fall will fill those in..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some popping stripes!
> 
> My plugged areas look about the same. Hoping the fall flush will finish them off.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the fall will fill those in..
Click to expand...

Those are the areas I plugged, and have a bunch of sand in between..

I do think I had/have some DS in areas..


----------



## Stuofsci02

24 hours after the rain.



48 hours



Have watered twice now over the last 7 days. This is today. Hoping to kill in a week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Picked up this 4 gal bp sprayer on sale for $35 CAD ($27 USD). This will be my roundup sprayer. Here it is sitting next to my Roundup brand sprayer. There are some things better on this one like the handle on the lid. Some things are worse. The fan tip sucks but I can change that. It did come with a cool double cone nozzle. With that nozzle it sprays 3ft wide with authority. Will probably use that one for Reno.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca @BBLOCK @davegravy 
So I have been giving this back reno some more thought. I have 25 lbs of Award and 10 lbs of Everest for 16,500 Sft. So just over 2 lbs/k. That is about the minimum seed rate for KBG. I was planning to get another 10 lbs or so of KBG to get the seed rate closer to 3 lbs..

Now I do still have about 10 lbs of Champion PRG left.. I could get another 20 lbs of PRG and do a PRG mix with the KBG instead of adding more KBG.. Where I see this as being a big help is that fast germination would be good.. I use the back woods to walk the dog and so the faster I can get something going the better... Also it is a higher traffic area so the PRG is good for that.. I am not a fan of the seed heads or of it going dormant sooner than KBG, but it is my back after all. I already have the monostand in the front.. This is all about reel mowing at 3/4" with the Triplex in the back...

Thoughts.. Am I crazy?


----------



## BBLOCK

Well i can say I asked you the same question last year at this time about putting prg into my mix and you convinced me to go mono. So there's that.

Prg will give you stripes that pop harder, so there's that.

Quick establishment is nice

Brown seed stalks will be the death of you, so there's that

Doing something diff is fun, but I dunno i don't like the diff growth rates. You mow alot so prob no biggie.


----------



## Babameca

I would stay away from the PRG. Not worth it. You can always add it in. But you can't go back off PRG.
It will take longer to thicken up that reno (maybe, if not in perfect germination conditions), but it will finally get there.
Your back yard has no slope and is in full sun. Perfect KBG conditions (with a thick water wallet to keep it in check).
You just need to speed up that dormancy recovery asap to keep the seeding window in.
Keep at 2lbs and save the rest for quick throw in.


----------



## Marzbar

You have killer stripes on that Award. What is your watering frequency?


----------



## davegravy

I only have 2 full seasons under my belt with 20% PRG. I hated the the stalks last spring but this year they were far fewer (unsure why the difference) and not really a nuisance.

If this year is more representative of the future then I'd do it again.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Well i can say I asked you the same question last year at this time about putting prg into my mix and you convinced me to go mono. So there's that.
> 
> Prg will give you stripes that pop harder, so there's that.
> 
> Quick establishment is nice
> 
> Brown seed stalks will be the death of you, so there's that
> 
> Doing something diff is fun, but I dunno i don't like the diff growth rates. You mow alot so prob no biggie.


So I guess to be consistent I need to go with straight kbg…. I knew it was a bad idea lol..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> I would stay away from the PRG. Not worth it. You can always add it in. But you can't go back off PRG.
> It will take longer to thicken up that reno (maybe, if not in perfect germination conditions), but it will finally get there.
> Your back yard has no slope and is in full sun. Perfect KBG conditions (with a thick water wallet to keep it in check).
> You just need to speed up that dormancy recovery asap to keep the seeding window in.
> Keep at 2lbs and save the rest for quick throw in.


10-4…. I am just impatient…

Getting closer on the back.. will start the kill this weekend.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> You have killer stripes on that Award. What is your watering frequency?


I was watering 0.5" two to three times her week when it was very hot. Before that I think I had only watered two or three other times. After getting an inch of rain last night and it cooling down, I am going to see how far into this week I can push it before it needs more..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 latest showers definitely helped. I think, you may go gly as soon as you are ready. Watering now will be more crucial than ever, as forecast is for rain no more. Give another last goodbye a day or 2 prior to seed down and you'll have a pretty decent ....duo ...monostand. Longer lasting falls, open field, that's all on your side for success now. It will turn Great!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 latest showers definitely helped. I think, you may go gly as soon as you are ready. Watering now will be more crucial than ever, as forecast is for rain no more. Give another last goodbye a day or 2 prior to seed down and you'll have a pretty decent ....duo ...monostand. Longer lasting falls, open field, that's all on your side for success now. It will turn Great!


Yes the rain made a big difference. I'll get two more waterings in tonight and Friday before killing off on Saturday.

Here is today


----------



## Stuofsci02

13.2 lbs of Jackpot KBG on its way. So it will be 50% award, 25% Everest, 25% Jackpot blend.

It has been resurrected only to be killed again.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Well I am glad no one had anything negative to say about me mixing in Jackpot with Award and Everest


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Well I am glad no one had anything negative to say about me mixing in Jackpot with Award and Everest


Because it's a killer mix!


----------



## g-man

Stuofsci02 said:


> Well I am glad no one had anything negative to say about me mixing in Jackpot with Award and Everest


I don't love their description.

Jackpot is a cost saving variety with pleasing medium‐fine leafed, medium‐ green color and with superior seedling vigor.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> I only have 2 full seasons under my belt with 20% PRG. I hated the the stalks last spring but this year they were far fewer (unsure why the difference) and not really a nuisance.
> 
> If this year is more representative of the future then I'd do it again.


Is it possible your PRG is dying off? In our climate this would be fairly typical I think due to the cold winters. Probably loose 10-15% per winter... Maybe loose another 2-5% per summer...


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 full seasons under my belt with 20% PRG. I hated the the stalks last spring but this year they were far fewer (unsure why the difference) and not really a nuisance.
> 
> If this year is more representative of the future then I'd do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible your PRG is dying off? In our climate this would be fairly typical I think due to the cold winters. Probably loose 10-15% per winter... Maybe loose another 2-5% per summer...
Click to expand...

Very possible, I think it's why PRG isn't a bad choice - benefits up front to fill in the KBG gaps and gradually the KBG (and Triv ) takes over anyways.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am glad no one had anything negative to say about me mixing in Jackpot with Award and Everest
> 
> 
> 
> I don't love their description.
> 
> Jackpot is a cost saving variety with pleasing medium‐fine leafed, medium‐ green color and with superior seedling vigor.
Click to expand...

Yeah.. There are things to like.. Fast establishment and seedling vigor. The cost savings make you wonder as does the the medium green color..

That said, I seeded my folks lawn last year with a blend of jackpot and some inferno TTTF, and the jackpot looks fine IMO... I don't have it next to the award for direct comparison, but it blends well with the TTTF which has great color IMO.

Additionally Ontario See Company (OSC Turf) which sells direct to Golf Courses and Sports Fields is using it in several of their Premium Fairways Mixtures at a lower % like I am.

Its what I could get in low qtys in a short time frame...


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 full seasons under my belt with 20% PRG. I hated the the stalks last spring but this year they were far fewer (unsure why the difference) and not really a nuisance.
> 
> If this year is more representative of the future then I'd do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible your PRG is dying off? In our climate this would be fairly typical I think due to the cold winters. Probably loose 10-15% per winter... Maybe loose another 2-5% per summer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very possible, I think it's why PRG isn't a bad choice - benefits up front to fill in the KBG gaps and gradually the KBG (and Triv ) takes over anyways.
Click to expand...

Yeah.. And Triv.. LOL....

I like PRG, but as has been said, I can add later if necessary.. Lets see how the pure KBG goes...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

You have excellent conditions for growing all bluegrass lawn at your house. You've made the right choice in not adding another grass type.

I know nothing about jackpot as a cultivar.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> You have excellent conditions for growing all bluegrass lawn at your house. You've made the right choice in not adding another grass type.
> 
> I know nothing about jackpot as a cultivar.


Agreed... I have a very good yard for KBG.. And sandy well draining soil which has been quite good.

Jackpot is a newer Shamrock variety KBG. A little lighter green than the midnight varieties but still has reasonably fine leaf texture. It germinates quickly (when I did my folks yards it was germinating as fast as the TTTF and were mowing within 14 days). I don't have a lot of info on low mowing it, but I am planning 0.75 - 1", so it shouldn't be a problem. If I mow it out and the Award and Everest take over, so much the better .

It just arrived…. 2 days from OSC and nicely repackaged and sealed..


----------



## Stuofsci02

It's done. First round of gly down. Next weekend will be round two followed by compost sand top dress and seed down the 13/14th.

Here she is post app. Got it 95% back before the kill.


----------



## Stuofsci02

After killing grass I felt like cutting.. criss-cross 72" on the front….


----------



## Babameca

Looove it!


----------



## BBLOCK

Hawt dayum


----------



## Stuofsci02

Back yard is starting to go quick now. 5 days since gly. Another app this weekend.


----------



## Stuofsci02

2nd app of gly down this morning before the wind picked up. 14 yards of 20% USGA sand with 80% compost arriving Wed. That will be ~1/3" top dress before seed down Friday.

Still a fair bit of green out there but I soaked those areas with a bit extra…


----------



## briguy_78

Just curious, where did you order you top dressing from?


----------



## Stuofsci02

briguy_78 said:


> Just curious, where did you order you top dressing from?


Hardco. in Whitby..


----------



## Ben4Birdies

Stuofsci02 said:


>


Stunning work on that front area! It looks like you are completely free of weeds?! How long has it been since you faced any weed pressure?


----------



## Stuofsci02

briguy_78 said:


> Just curious, where did you order you top dressing from?


I saw you sent me a PM, but for some reason I can't open it...


----------



## briguy_78

No worries, was just offering up some equipment for you to borrow for your project.


----------



## Stuofsci02

briguy_78 said:


> No worries, was just offering up some equipment for you to borrow for your project.


I just realized that I must not have renewed my Lawn Forum support so my mailbox got reduced in size. I will have to make a payment asap :lol: .. Once I cleared out some old messages yours came through and I replied.. Thanks

Stu


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ben4Birdies said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning work on that front area! It looks like you are completely free of weeds?! How long has it been since you faced any weed pressure?
Click to expand...

Thank you…. Not completely weed free.. but I only have some minor broadleaf weeds that I have been waiting for better weather to spray out. Was going to do it last night but the wind picked up..


----------



## Stuofsci02

The compost sand mix is here.. Big thanks to @briguy_78 for lending me his top dresser. This is going to make a huge difference in time it takes to spread this material. It was great to meet up with him yesterday and discuss lawn related things as well as HiFi (another shared hobby).


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 does your compost get screened pretty good, or did you end up with those big chunks?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 does your compost get screened pretty good, or did you end up with those big chunks?


Screened very well. The material is excellent, but not cheap…


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 nice. I have a hard time find screened and have to re-screen myself.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 nice. I have a hard time find screened and have to re-screen myself.


That sucks…. Would really increase the time..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Brother came over from across the street with his JD and we tandem scalped the yard…. Tested the top dresser and wow…. it is amazing…


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> The compost sand mix is here.. Big thanks to @briguy_78 for lending me his top dresser. This is going to make a huge difference in time it takes to spread this material. It was great to meet up with him yesterday and discuss lawn related things as well as HiFi (another shared hobby).


Wow this thing is pretty awesome! That will definitely help you out, all you need is a small compact w a bucket to load it and you'd be on easy street


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


>


Rubs hands together with anticipation - I can't wait to hear the reviews on this. I've been eyeing the smaller 65PT for a while now.


----------



## Babameca

Nice piece of equipment!
Things look ready for game


----------



## ROJ_3030

Is the compost/sand mix for leveling or is this used as a light top dressing over the new seed? Maybe both?

Definitely following along as I'm curious to see how others attack large lawn reno's.


----------



## BBLOCK

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubs hands together with anticipation - I can't wait to hear the reviews on this. I've been eyeing the smaller 65PT for a while now.
Click to expand...

get the biggest one i know a guy you can rent it to...


----------



## Stuofsci02

ROJ_3030 said:


> Is the compost/sand mix for leveling or is this used as a light top dressing over the new seed? Maybe both?
> 
> Definitely following along as I'm curious to see how others attack large lawn reno's.


Not really for levelling as the compost will decompose. The 20% sand will remain and help, but that 3 yards of sand over 15k won't do much.. it is really to ensure good seed/soil contact and to keep things moist.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Up until today I invested two hours of gly apps, and 1 hour to scalp the yard.

Today with the help of my brother to shovel the compost mix into the top dresser we spread 11 yards in 3 hours and 5 min.

Here was the yard at 4:10 pm and then at 8:05 pm when we stopped. We took 45 min for dinner and one ten min break. The multi spread 220 is the cats meow…. I owe @briguy_78 big time…









I still need to drag it to spread it even and manually do the edges with my landzie spreader. The. Touch up any other areas, drop seed, drag my tine attachment over and then roll it in with the triplex and tenacity.I think 4-5 more hours ought to do it.. I think in the end I'll have 12 total hours into this one..


----------



## Babameca

Nice prep work!
This Everest germination time will blow your Award off the water. Jackpot, though, may be 1st.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Nice prep work!
> This Everest germination time will blow your Award off the water. Jackpot, though, may be 1st.


Award was coming in at 5 days with most starting at 7 days…. Not too bad..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Prep is done.. ready for seed..


----------



## BBLOCK

Are u putting peat on it?


----------



## 606-Lawn

Lots of hard work by all indeed but this will look awesome. Looking forward to seeing progress.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Are u putting peat on it?


Not this year. This is the fastest Reno I have ever done…. Total time spent was 12 hours start to finish, although my brother helped for 5 hours, so 17 man hours.


----------



## Babameca

I would pass over the drag mat one more time after seed down. Just to cover it, then roll. Countdown started.


----------



## Stuofsci02

606-Lawn said:


> Lots of hard work by all indeed but this will look awesome. Looking forward to seeing progress.


I hope your right…. The seed is down and rolled in with the triplex.. tenacity and 30 min later headed out of town for a few days…

I also top dressed and over seeded the kids play area with Champion GQ PRG


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> I would pass over the drag mat one more time after seed down. Just to cover it, then roll. Countdown started.


It's all done and I'm three hours away…. Drove all over it with the triplex…. I could hardly see the seed when I was done..


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> The multi spread 220 is the cats meow…. I owe @briguy_78 big time…


If you listen carefully you can hear my wallet crying right now...


----------



## situman

Looking fwd to see how the 2 compares.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The multi spread 220 is the cats meow…. I owe @briguy_78 big time…
> 
> 
> 
> If you listen carefully you can hear my wallet crying right now...
Click to expand...

It is worth every penny.. We spread 14 yards of material in 4 hours.. Almost all of that time was hand shoveling into the machine....


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The multi spread 220 is the cats meow…. I owe @briguy_78 big time…
> 
> 
> 
> If you listen carefully you can hear my wallet crying right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is worth every penny.. We spread 14 yards of material in 4 hours.. Almost all of that time was hand shoveling into the machine....
Click to expand...

So you're saying I need to upgrade the tractor to something with a front bucket as well


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you listen carefully you can hear my wallet crying right now...
> 
> 
> 
> It is worth every penny.. We spread 14 yards of material in 4 hours.. Almost all of that time was hand shoveling into the machine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying I need to upgrade the tractor to something with a front bucket as well
Click to expand...

Yes... That would make the work as easy as it could be... I would think you could do 6 yards per hour if you had a bucket to load the dirt. The machine holds half a yard. It took my brother and I about 5-7 minutes (depending on how tired we were) to fill it for each run and about 3 minutes to spread it. If you could get the fill time to 2 min, you could do a yard every 10 minutes...


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yes... That would make the work as easy as it could be... I would think you could do 6 yards per hour if you had a bucket to load the dirt. The machine holds half a yard. It took my brother and I about 5-7 minutes (depending on how tired we were) to fill it for each run and about 3 minutes to spread it. If you could get the fill time to 2 min, you could do a yard every 10 minutes...


I can hear my wife crying in her office on the other side of town.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... That would make the work as easy as it could be... I would think you could do 6 yards per hour if you had a bucket to load the dirt. The machine holds half a yard. It took my brother and I about 5-7 minutes (depending on how tired we were) to fill it for each run and about 3 minutes to spread it. If you could get the fill time to 2 min, you could do a yard every 10 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear my wife crying in her office on the other side of town.
Click to expand...

You are just doing 18,000 sqft right?


----------



## Stuofsci02

This hurts…. I didn't even know this was possible in my backyard with the grading…

24 mm or ~1" in 9 min...


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 that sucks.


----------



## davegravy

:shock:


----------



## uts

Ouch that sucks.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I might be ok.. just got home…


----------



## santhony1231

Fingers crossed man.


----------



## Babameca

Lucky you have flat field to play with. In my Reno, that would have been starting from scratch and growing KBG in my neighbors yard.
In no time you'll have better idea if seed went somewhere, but I doubt it, based on the last pic. In a germination time window, so maybe the flashlight test will help better assess the situation.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Lucky you have flat field to play with. In my Reno, that would have been starting from scratch and growing KBG in my neighbors yard.
> In no time you'll have better idea if seed went somewhere, but I doubt it, based on the last pic. In a germination time window, so maybe the flashlight test will help better assess the situation.


It only took about 5 min after that rain stopped for everything to look normal again, and it looks like everything stayed in place more or less, so I hope that it is ok.. Time will tell.

Still no germination that I can see at 5.5 days.. Last year I had a few blades I could see at 5.2 days... I'll start to get concerned if I get to 9 or 10 days and still don't see anything


----------



## RyanH

I was watching those storms yesterday on radar and praying to dodge them. Weird storm movement coming in from Northeast. I got lucky and just caught the edge of a couple medium sprinkles. That's a lot of rain in 10 minutes, it would have washed me out.


----------



## Babameca

RyanH said:


> I was watching those storms yesterday on radar and praying to dodge them. Weird storm movement coming in from Northeast. I got lucky and just caught the edge of a couple medium sprinkles. That's a lot of rain in 10 minutes, it would have washed me out.


Rarely have seen that as well. It was swuirling in the complete opposit direction. Same happened here today but we've had barely any fall. 
Hold on tight Stu, just a few more next week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

RyanH said:


> I was watching those storms yesterday on radar and praying to dodge them. Weird storm movement coming in from Northeast. I got lucky and just caught the edge of a couple medium sprinkles. That's a lot of rain in 10 minutes, it would have washed me out.


I think I jinxed it earlier in the day when I said I would take no rain at all…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Day 6 still no germination on the kbg.. it has been cooler days and nights than last year when I had some germination in 5.2 days…. 75-80 during the day and 58-60 at night. I think the nights have slowed things down.

I might not have mentioned that I overseeded Chamion GQ prg in my kids play area. It just started coming up later today..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 hopefully grass babies any day now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 hopefully grass babies any day now.


Just came up today.. finally some KBG grass babies.. Day 7


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Nice. Just one area so far?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Nice. Just one area so far?


There are several spots I could see without walking on it and they were all where there was more compost material so I assume they stayed wetter and germinated faster. I found last year the wetter areas around the sprinklers came up faster, but it all eventually came in


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 I noticed that too with mine, the edges are filling in first.


----------



## Stuofsci02

These pics are from this morning…. This is early in the day 9 DAS.. Starting to come in well everywhere that has stayed wet or has compost still.. I can now see new germination in other areas as the day has progressed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lots more germination today.. it is always nerve wracking waiting for kbg to take its time to pop up.. it is clear that the areas that are areas near sprinkler heads or shaded areas that have stayed moist have come up most quickly. Also areas with darker compost which have stayed moister and likely also warmer from the sun have come up quickest. Hopefully the next week will bring more even coverage..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Do you find that the middle of the lawn is the last to sprout?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Do you find that the middle of the lawn is the last to sprout?


Kind of…. Areas that have the least sprinkler coverage.. my yard is 150 feet wide with 5 heads across, so if you mean middle between heads than yes..

Had 6 mm of rain this morning and it is supposed to rain 10-15 mm tomorrow so hopefully that is a more even water coverage to kick it into gear..


----------



## jskierko

A successful flashlight test does wonders to quell the fears of a failed reno.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> A successful flashlight test does wonders to quell the fears of a failed reno.


+100….


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 that makes total sense. Makes me feel better about mine.


----------



## SeanW78

@Stuofsci02 I saw the same earliest spouts in the shaded areas of my yard with 4th Millenium TTTF. Goes to show how sensitive the seeds are to just the right balance of temperature and moisture.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SeanW78 said:


> @Stuofsci02 I saw the same earliest spouts in the shaded areas of my yard with 4th Millenium TTTF. Goes to show how sensitive the seeds are to just the right balance of temperature and moisture.


Yup.. basically my germination pattern shows exactly where the shade is and where my sprinkler heads are…. My back irrigation coverage is not the best and it is showing….


----------



## Stuofsci02

Another day of light drizzle with nice even water coverage. I hope this will get more even germination. Already it is looking much better at 10DAS. I can now see green out my window and on my camera..











Here is a large area with nothing……


----------



## Stuofsci02

Up until now I had assumed I was pretty far behind last years reno. Last year I had germination at day 5, and it feels like I was mowing it at day 10. I had to go back and really look at the facts and I feel quite a bit better. First, when I seeded last year it was around 9 am. This year was at 3 pm, so even at the same DAS I was 6 hours ahead last year. I also put down more compost and peat last year which made germination easier to see….

This year I had germination at the night of day 6 vs the morning of day 5. So about 36 hours later, but subtracting the initial 6 hours diff in seed time, I was only starting about 30 hours behind. I think the fact that I am looking out over 15,000 sqft of not much is playing mind tricks with me.

So I went back to last year and here is DAS 11 compared with DAS 11 this year, noting I am still 6 hours behind last year. This will become a non factor as the days go on, but early on it represented about 5% of the total germination window.

As it turns out I am not far behind at all…. I just remember it being a lot faster last year because my expectations were that it would take 10-20 days for germination…

So here is last year DAS 11





Here is this year DAS 11





















Last year it exploded between day 11 and 21.. hoping for the same over the next 10 days.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 it's really taking off now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 it's really taking off now.


Definitely starting to improve rapidly…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Here's last years reno. I'm really liking the thickness and color of the Award..

Still haven't started the N blitz since I need to go away for a week in a couple of days..don't want to,push growth yet.


----------



## Marzbar

Damn! That doesn't even look real. Are you going to use urea or AS? Are you spraying or spreading?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Damn! That doesn't even look real. Are you going to use urea or AS? Are you spraying or spreading?


Thanks.. I have some Big Box Store 30-0-4 that I got for a super good price. I am going to apply Thursday, just before I leave. Then I will go with another lb or two of Urea before the season ends. The only time I will spray urea is a small kicker as part of my Iron/PGR program..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 do you have sprinkler heads for the flowerbeds?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 do you have sprinkler heads for the flowerbeds?


Yeah, but I broke a head so they have not run this year. I am going to convert it to a drip system..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Oh okay. I'm interested to see how that turns out. That's one regret I have, no irrigation in the beds. So much time wasted watering by hand, but good exercise.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Back reno still not happening as fast as I'd like.. I have patches of great germination where it seems to stay wettest and then huge open areas of not much. I'm DAS 13 ..

Not quite as good at last year on the same DAS.

Last year:





Tonight:

































Some really bare areas:





Up close on a mostly bare area:


----------



## Sfurunner13

My germination follows the shade line perfectly. Anything that gets shade has great germination in the past 2-3 days. 80% of my front yard gets fulls sun and I have very little germination in those areas to the point it's concerning ( although I see more than 2 days ago). Im
Still waiting it out


----------



## Kmartel

I am seeing similar trends this year as you. I am at day 18 since seeding this year and way behind last season. My shaded areas and spots that have compost are way ahead of my full sun areas. I did have an irrigation system malfunction from day 6 through day 12 that severely set back my germination. I appear to back on track and seeing more germination each day and an overall green cast to the area. Last year we had 3 hurricane remants pass through during my germination period, I think I under estimated the positive impact they had on my watering schedule.

Anyway I am sure you will be fine by the end of the season. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Might sound crazy but did you consider running the irrigation for slightly longer each cycle? Maybe it's just not staying wet enough.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Sfurunner13 @Kmartel …

I'm not sure what it is this year. Only thing I can think of is that it is cooler and dryer. I definitely cannot keep the back as moist as the front las year. Not as much sprinkler coverage and no peat moss…. I am just hoping it is not my spring prodiamine app…. I put down at 4 month rate around April 12..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 I'm experiencing the same thing where there is no peat and less sprinkler coverage. Those spots are showing some germination now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Might sound crazy but did you consider running the irrigation for slightly longer each cycle? Maybe it's just not staying wet enough.


Yeah.. for sure.. I am already watering a total of 45 min per zone though.. costing too much money.. lol


----------



## SeanW78

Looks good for a KBG mono. It will take a bit longer to germinate than my TTTF mono but the results will be great by springtime.


----------



## briguy_78

Took less than an hour with a skidsteer to spread about 15 of my 20 yards that I had


----------



## Stuofsci02

briguy_78 said:


> Took less than an hour with a skidsteer to spread about 15 of my 20 yards that I had


Brian,

That's amazing. So you really crushed it.. your machine is amazing…. Sorry I missed your email. I just responded..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Away on business so unless I can convince my wife to take pics, the yard cam is going to be it. My wife says there is a lot more green today. Hard to tell from the camera..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking for improvements, but not much to be seen..


----------



## Babameca

Those cameras would really make me freak out. If you hit a sprout and pout very early, this may look the same for another week or so.


----------



## livt0ride

I'm surprised you aren't getting your wife to send you pics.


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> I'm surprised you aren't getting your wife to send you pics.


I convinced her to today. We got 1/2" of nice light rain today. Hoping this picks thing up a bit. It is looking better than when I left Friday. Still lots to go. In the last pics you can see ripples from my washout on day three or four…. Whenever it was..


----------



## g-man

- Honey, the internet guys want some pictures of the renovation, pretty please.
- arg, ok fine.

There is progress. The center area might need more watering. When do you return home?


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> - Honey, the internet guys want some pictures of the renovation, pretty please.
> - arg, ok fine.
> 
> There is progress. The center area might need more watering. When do you return home?


I have added an extra min to each of the three middle zones when I got these pics last night. so that area should get an extra 6 min of overlapping coverage per day.

I get home Saturday which is basically DAS 21…


----------



## jskierko

g-man said:


> - Honey, the internet guys want some pictures of the renovation, pretty please.


I refer to the collective group here as my "lawn buddies" when speaking with outsiders. "TLF forum members" just doesn't have the same flow.


----------



## lbb091919

jskierko said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Honey, the internet guys want some pictures of the renovation, pretty please.
> 
> 
> 
> I refer to the collective group here as my "lawn buddies" when speaking with outsiders. "TLF forum members" just doesn't have the same flow.
Click to expand...

Haha my go-to is "I was talking to a guy"


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Honey, the internet guys want some pictures of the renovation, pretty please.
> 
> 
> 
> I refer to the collective group here as my "lawn buddies" when speaking with outsiders. "TLF forum members" just doesn't have the same flow.
Click to expand...

Yep…. I say my lawn buddies too and then my daughter says "do you even know their names?"…. If by names you mean forum handle than yes…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hard to say, but I might see some more green out there.. I really can't tell.. I guess I'll see on Saturday. I have 18 lbs more seed. About enough for 1.5 lbs per k if I skip the areas that are doing ok.. hoping I don't need it.. also included a pic of the front. Dumped a lb N just before I left and it is looking dark..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 I'm surprised that there isn't more green popping up on your reno. I put more seed down about a week ago along one edge and it's germinating now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 I'm surprised that there isn't more green popping up on your reno. I put more seed down about a week ago along one edge and it's germinating now.


Could be washout, could be residual prodiamine, could be slow germination from under watering, could be crappy prep.. or all of the above..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 my underwatered areas only recently popped up. I've only done 2min 6x a day, not so much hand watering the last week.


----------



## Babameca

I would eliminate crappy preparation. This thing grows on my asphalt. Will show a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Green

@Stuofsci02

How do you like the Jackpot KBG? Assuming prior experience or testing...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Green said:


> @Stuofsci02
> 
> How do you like the Jackpot KBG? Assuming prior experience or testing...


I have only seen it my folks lawn which I planted a mix of TTTF and Jackpot. It matches well colorwise to the TTTF. Seems fairly dark, but I don't have an elite cultivar next to it to compare.

Unfortunately if I need to fix my back yard (which I am expecting), I will be doing it with mostly Jackpot. I ordered 18 lbs of it and it should arrive today. I still have 5 lbs of the 50 award, 25 everest and 25 jackpot left. So I might be an expert in jackpot next year...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got some more pics from home today. Some are better than I thought, while others are more or less what I was expecting. I think my issue was a mix of washout and prodiamine residual. Unless there are some obvious improvements over the next 36-48 hours I'll aerate the bad areas and get a slit seeder to cut up a seed bed and then spread about 1.3 lbs per k of additional seed. If I can find some peat moss I'll spread it on the bad areas..


----------



## Babameca

Perfectly prepared media for KBG


----------



## Babameca

I 100% agree with your assessment based on pics. Washout though was minimal as per the bunching areas.


----------



## Marzbar

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hard to say, but I might see some more green out there.. I really can't tell.. I guess I'll see on Saturday. I have 18 lbs more seed. About enough for 1.5 lbs per k if I skip the areas that are doing ok.. hoping I don't need it.. also included a pic of the front. Dumped a lb N just before I left and it is looking dark..


So is that 2 lb urea per k that you put on it? Do you typically water it in immediately after? Thanks @Stuofsci02


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Perfectly prepared media for KBG


I can see. The cracks are even wet in the picture. Besides everyone knows grass grows where you don't want but won't where you do..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say, but I might see some more green out there.. I really can't tell.. I guess I'll see on Saturday. I have 18 lbs more seed. About enough for 1.5 lbs per k if I skip the areas that are doing ok.. hoping I don't need it.. also included a pic of the front. Dumped a lb N just before I left and it is looking dark..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that 2 lb urea per k that you put on it? Do you typically water it in immediately after? Thanks @Stuofsci02
Click to expand...

Once I am doing fertilizer yes. Right now I am adding seed


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got back at 2:15 this morning and was out there with a flashlight…. Thought it looked ok..

Had a look at 7 am this morning with the dew and it it way better than I had thought.. to the point where if I had not ordered more seed I would likely stay the course and let it fill in. Instead I'll aerate the weakest areas and add some more seed, just to be sure.

I think the issue was just slow germination from full sun, and not enough water. That said the washed out areas are definitely thin. I think there is still a chance that this is a successful reno.

I'll add photos later..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 fingers crossed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 fingers crossed.


Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today was a busy one. I aerated in two directions and put down 18 lbs of seed on about 12 k worth of area for 1.5 lb per k.

Getting good seed to soil contact in the new seed is tricky without ripping out the babies that are already there. I decided to take the hard option and garden weasel 12k.. got about 1/2 done before I ran out of daylight.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It is looking better. Hopefully the warmer weather has some staying power so you can get good germination from the areas you just re seeded.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It is looking better. Hopefully the warmer weather has some staying power so you can get good germination from the areas you just re seeded.


Thanks! Yes I agree.. I am in need of a nice fall to pull this one out…. It's not going quite as planned, but I'm hoping I can have some success..


----------



## Babameca

You got this. First freeze has dramatically fallen later and later, even though exception are always possible. Bit it's time for your reno to have a little lucky ticket from mother nature.... statistically. Sorry can't shake off the science thing... :?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> You got this. First freeze has dramatically fallen later and later, even though exception are always possible. Bit it's time for your reno to have a little lucky ticket from mother nature.... statistically. Sorry can't shake off the science thing... :?


I still have another 6 weeks of growing weather and maybe 1 more if Mother Nature is kind. Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Work smarter not harder…. That doesn't apply to this reno.. I'm likely the only jackass that has garden weaselled 15k sqft…. I wouldn't wish that on anyone…

Well at least now my new seed is worked in without pulling out much of what was germinating. Hopefully there was seed there ready to germinate that might still come in. After the weasel, I rolled it with my flex 21 and dropped my starter fert.


----------



## jskierko

My lord, I need timestamps on those garden weasel pics. That had to take an eternity!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> My lord, I need timestamps on those garden weasel pics. That had to take an eternity!


Yeah, it took about 6 hours total….


----------



## BBLOCK

hows your back lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> hows your back lol


It fricken kills... After I finished that up at 3 pm I went over and helped some folks in a new house in my neighborhood with their 30,000 sqft reno... Their lawn was hydroseeded over weeds in the spring and was a mess. They were spending weekend after weekend hand pulling. I didn't know them, but one day I was walking by and started talking to them.. They were really feeling down about the situation and asked me if there was an easier way....... So Gly went down about 3 weeks ago...

I have been mostly supplying information on how to do it, but yesterday I helped them from 3-7 pm levelling out a few spots and then dropping the seed...

I think I am all grassed out for a few days...


----------



## g-man

From the looks of the grass patterns, I think you should double your watering frequency and extend your duration.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> From the looks of the grass patterns, I think you should double your watering frequency and extend your duration.


I have upped it recently... Before I was running the edge zones for 5 min each 6 times per day and the center zones for 9 min each 6 times per day. I've now reduced the edge zones to 4 min and increased the center zones to 12 min. I might add one more watering cycle for just the center zones. Things have cooled quite a bit in the last few days.. Now should be in the high 70s during the day and the low 50s at night.. Hopefully it will stay a bit wetter.

That back is getting around 5 hours of total water per day... It is costing a fortune...


----------



## RyanH

My center was dry too which is where my worst spots are. Technically a 180 sweep on the perimeter needs to run twice as long as the full 360s but I had to go a bit more. I put 3GPM in my perimeter and 4GPM in the center full circle rotors and that's been working better.

I didnt catch it soon enough and then had the bad seed washout in the dry center areas before I really noticed the issue.

I feel bad for you guys on metered water. That's not enjoyable. Cool weather now here too.


----------



## KoopHawk

OMG I can't imagine taking a garden weasel to 15K. I hope you enjoyed a few cold ones after that!


----------



## Stuofsci02

RyanH said:


> My center was dry too which is where my worst spots are. Technically a 180 sweep on the perimeter needs to run twice as long as the full 360s but I had to go a bit more. I put 3GPM in my perimeter and 4GPM in the center full circle rotors and that's been working better.
> 
> I didnt catch it soon enough and then had the bad seed washout in the dry center areas before I really noticed the issue.
> 
> I feel bad for you guys on metered water. That's not enjoyable. Cool weather now here too.


Yeah.. I wish I could just pump out of a lake or river, or even a well.... The bad part is my heads in the back are about 35ft from each other so I just barely get head to head coverage. The watering is definitely not even as can be seen. I am just hoping the seed is still there and viable and just slow.. Some new stuff pops up every day.

Grass should eventually germinate right... In nature it does not get all this special treatment..


----------



## Stuofsci02

KoopHawk said:


> OMG I can't imagine taking a garden weasel to 15K. I hope you enjoyed a few cold ones after that!


I couldn't imagine it either... Which is the only reason I was dumb enough to start... Once I was 1/3rd through I was thinking to myself that this is crazy... But what to do then...


----------



## SumBeach35

I've noticed slow progress of my 365ss down here on the other side of Lake Ontario. I'm only spot seeding though. So nothing compared to your reno.


----------



## mucknine

Stuofsci02 said:


> RyanH said:
> 
> 
> 
> My center was dry too which is where my worst spots are. Technically a 180 sweep on the perimeter needs to run twice as long as the full 360s but I had to go a bit more. I put 3GPM in my perimeter and 4GPM in the center full circle rotors and that's been working better.
> 
> I didnt catch it soon enough and then had the bad seed washout in the dry center areas before I really noticed the issue.
> 
> I feel bad for you guys on metered water. That's not enjoyable. Cool weather now here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I wish I could just pump out of a lake or river, or even a well.... The bad part is my heads in the back are about 35ft from each other so I just barely get head to head coverage. The watering is definitely not even as can be seen. I am just hoping the seed is still there and viable and just slow.. Some new stuff pops up every day.
> 
> Grass should eventually germinate right... In nature it does not get all this special treatment..
Click to expand...

This has been my thought too. There is plenty of grass out there that's not babied by crazies like all of us. It's gotta grow damnit. I've got a feeling it's all gonna work out. You've put in the work.


----------



## Stuofsci02

mucknine said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RyanH said:
> 
> 
> 
> My center was dry too which is where my worst spots are. Technically a 180 sweep on the perimeter needs to run twice as long as the full 360s but I had to go a bit more. I put 3GPM in my perimeter and 4GPM in the center full circle rotors and that's been working better.
> 
> I didnt catch it soon enough and then had the bad seed washout in the dry center areas before I really noticed the issue.
> 
> I feel bad for you guys on metered water. That's not enjoyable. Cool weather now here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I wish I could just pump out of a lake or river, or even a well.... The bad part is my heads in the back are about 35ft from each other so I just barely get head to head coverage. The watering is definitely not even as can be seen. I am just hoping the seed is still there and viable and just slow.. Some new stuff pops up every day.
> 
> Grass should eventually germinate right... In nature it does not get all this special treatment..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been my thought too. There is plenty of grass out there that's not babied by crazies like all of us. It's gotta grow damnit.  I've got a feeling it's all gonna work out. You've put in the work.
Click to expand...

I've been singing to it at night, but it has not help much overall..... More water... Less singing...


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 check out my last post, the difference in the last eight days. All I did was water slightly longer for only three cycles.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 check out my last post, the difference in the last eight days. All I did was water slightly longer for only three cycles.


Yeah…. Water is key. I was already watering each zone 9 min. Now at 12.

There is progress for sure.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 there ya go, it's looking real good.


----------



## bf7

I have always said there would be a huge market for a 36" weasel. Nice progress!


----------



## Stuofsci02

bf7 said:


> I have always said there would be a huge market for a 36" weasel. Nice progress!


A towable weasel would be awesome, but it it the back and forth that makes it good. Not sure how to do that without costing a fortune..


----------



## Stuofsci02

I think I am seeing some light at the end of the tunnel..

Day 28 AS..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always said there would be a huge market for a 36" weasel. Nice progress!
> 
> 
> 
> A towable weasel would be awesome, but it it the back and forth that makes it good. Not sure how to do that without costing a fortune..
Click to expand...

i think it's called an aeravator


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always said there would be a huge market for a 36" weasel. Nice progress!
> 
> 
> 
> A towable weasel would be awesome, but it it the back and forth that makes it good. Not sure how to do that without costing a fortune..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think it's called an aeravator
Click to expand...

Yeah that thing is awesome!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Some of the seed I put down last weekend and weaseled in on Monday is starting to come up…


----------



## livt0ride

Nice. Looks like that hard work is paying off. Still can't believe you used the garden weasel on that much ground.


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> Nice. Looks like that hard work is paying off. Still can't believe you used the garden weasel on that much ground.


Yeah.. failure was not an option…. It is all in the past now thank goodness..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got half an inch of light rain all day, before the sun came out. Things are really picking up steam now, and looking much better. I have been mowing the edges where it has been established for a couple of weeks.

Here is 24 hours diff at almost the same time of day.


----------



## Stuofsci02

My wife woke up this morning and looked out the back window and took a picture of the beautiful fog rolling through the woods…. Then later she looked at the picture more closely and accused me of ruining it…. Can you spot the Turf Nerd.


----------



## davegravy

Turf nerds all squat the same way...


----------



## Chris LI

Yes! Absolutely! Assume the position!  (turfgrass inspection position, that is). I figured that she was just taking a photo of the star of the show.  Please be sure to let her know that. I'm sure she would appreciate it. 

I once ruined a symmetrical cover shot of a golf turfgrass guide, when I was the only guy in that position when we were surrounding a green during a field day with Frank Rossi.


----------



## Babameca

This is hilarious! Nice one Stu.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Turf nerds all squat the same way...


Yep.. it comes in the training package…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chris LI said:


> Yes! Absolutely! Assume the position!  (turfgrass inspection position, that is). I figured that she was just taking a photo of the star of the show.  Please be sure to let her know that. I'm sure she would appreciate it.
> 
> I once ruined a symmetrical cover shot of a golf turfgrass guide, when I was the only guy in that position when we were surrounding a green during a field day with Frank Rossi.


That's really funny about your green photo shoot….

I let her know that I must be the star.. She rolled her eyes..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> This is hilarious! Nice one Stu.


I thought so…. I told her it is easier to inspect at night with the flashlight if she wanted to join me..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious! Nice one Stu.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so…. I told her it is easier to inspect at night with the flashlight if she wanted to join me..
Click to expand...

"My husband used to invite me outside at night to make love under the stars... Now he invites me to inspect the lawn with a flashlight."

-davegravy's wife


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious! Nice one Stu.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so…. I told her it is easier to inspect at night with the flashlight if she wanted to join me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My husband used to invite me outside at night to make love under the stars... Now he invites me to inspect the lawn with a flashlight."
> 
> -davegravy's wife
Click to expand...

Makin grass babies.... !!!


----------



## BBLOCK

Grow babies grow


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 @davegravy can't stop it! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Green

@Stuofsci02

I bought some Jackpot seed. It looked good on paper (faster germ than average, good rust resistance, etc.) But I couldn't find it on the NTEP. Looks like a lot of Jacklin's stuff isn't tested there. Hopefully it's not as light green and fine-bladed as some Poa Triv or fine fescue.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Green said:


> @Stuofsci02
> 
> I bought some Jackpot seed. It looked good on paper (faster germ than average, good rust resistance, etc.) But I couldn't find it on the NTEP. Looks like a lot of Jacklin's stuff isn't tested there. Hopefully it's not as light green and fine-bladed as some Poa Triv or fine fescue.


I don't think you need to worry about that. It is one of the varieties I have seen mixed with award, Everest and Nuglade. Will let you know next year..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Tomorrow will be 35 days post seed down. Here is progression from this past Sun then Mon and the last is today (Thursday)


----------



## Ben4Birdies

Any idea when you'll likely do your first full mow of the whole reno?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ben4Birdies said:


> Any idea when you'll likely do your first full mow of the whole reno?


I'm not sure. I have lots of spots that are a long ways away.. nights have been in the 40s and days in the 60s this week, so I expect the new seed to slow down. Supposed to warm back up over the weekend..

I have been mowing the edges where it is filled in nicely.


----------



## g-man

I think the first two images clearly show that you had an irrigation issue. In the first image you can see the irrigation head and in the second you see the green circle just around the irrigation head.

I think you and me were both underwatering our renos. The dead grass was likely making it seems to be the soil was more humid than it actually was.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Full steam ahead now captain!

That squat is official yet hilarious at the same time. I'd buy a t-shirt with the image and it saying..."Official Reno Supervisor"...


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> I think the first two images clearly show that you had an irrigation issue. In the first image you can see the irrigation head and in the second you see the green circle just around the irrigation head.
> 
> I think you and me were both underwatering our renos. The dead grass was likely making it seems to be the soil was more humid than it actually was.


I agree.. In fact I spent about 10 min watching each zone and realized that the rainbird 5000 head was watering well within 5 ft radius of the head and also at 30-40ft radius. Essentially I was getting a 25ft donut where far less water was hitting. This is because my head spacing is 40ft and they are setup for head to head coverage (it looks good while running, but it is not even). You can see this a little bit in the photos I posted, but it is more evident when standing out there. You can see from where my heads are located in the image with the red dots. All the edges are good because they get about 1.5x the water (I have lower volume nozzles in those ones).

I decided to plot this pattern and overlay it and it looked like this. As a result I went and shortened the distance of each head to water only 30 feet, but drop a lot more down in between. Did that a couple of days ago. Hoping for better results.

BTW everything to the right of the image (about another 30 ft to the property line) is almost 100% filled in and I have been mowing it.


----------



## g-man

Maybe get a hose end sprinkler so you could only do that area vs the whole yard.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I thought about your reno today when I first went outside and it was so cool. Are you fertilizing yet to get things moving along?


----------



## Babameca

JerseyGreens said:


> Full steam ahead now captain!
> 
> That squat is official yet hilarious at the same time. I'd buy a t-shirt with the image and it saying..."Official Reno Supervisor"...


I'll pay anything for: a shirt like this! :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Essentially I was getting a 25ft donut where far less water was hitting.


Sorry, I still see lines instead of donuts.
Edges were probably not overlapped at 45 degrees to give same amount of PreM.
Also, slightly underwatering will slow germination but won't make such of dramatic difference 30 days later.
Bottom line, I'll stick with PreM expiration.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I thought about your reno today when I first went outside and it was so cool. Are you fertilizing yet to get things moving along?


I put down my starter 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially I was getting a 25ft donut where far less water was hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I still see lines instead of donuts.
> Edges were probably not overlapped at 45 degrees to give same amount of PreM.
> Also, slightly underwatering will slow germination but won't make such of dramatic difference 30 days later.
> Bottom line, I'll stick with PreM expiration.
Click to expand...

I think the lines you see near my deck are from where my hopper was sticking closed on my spreader when I was dropping seed... When I spray the prem with my tow sprayer I go around and around not in lines.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today is 36 post seed down. Here is progression over the last 6 days from this past Sun, mon, thurs and this morning. Looks like I'll be alright. I expect to need to mow in the next ten days. Can I put my next tenacity app down with the new seed down 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 thats quite the progression. I'm surprised you haven't had to mow yet. I'm wondering the same thing about a second Tenacity app.


----------



## Babameca

Looks way, way better! Do you have high weed pressure, why 2nd app?
Never done never will.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Looks way, way better! Do you have high weed pressure, why 2nd app?
> Never done never will.


Yes I have weeds coming in…. I did it last year and ended the season with no weeds.

Some pics from this morning after I mowed the side at 5/8" and mowed the other stuff that was ready with the rotary at 1.5. Reno starts where the play area does in the first pic.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 thats quite the progression. I'm surprised you haven't had to mow yet. I'm wondering the same thing about a second Tenacity app.


I've mowed sections already..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 good to go!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Front is growing like crazy. Cut 5/8" yesterday and was back up to 1" today. Mowed again to 5/8". Still loving the 72" cross hatch stripes.


----------



## Chris LI

Wow! I love the blueish-green color! That is one of my favorite reasons for growing kbg (besides repairability, texture, softness, etc.)The front really matured! PGR or no PGR for the front? From the growth rate, it looks like no PGR. If on PGR or planning a PGR spray, what is/would be your strategy for the fall. If on it, when would you end it? Would you taper off application rates, or go cold turkey? Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I'm trying to devise a plan for my first season using PGR. I appreciate any insight.


----------



## Babameca

Simply looks gorgeous!


----------



## situman

Connor Ward's Everest lawn has nothing on the Award lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chris LI said:


> Wow! I love the blueish-green color! That is one of my favorite reasons for growing kbg (besides repairability, texture, softness, etc.)The front really matured! PGR or no PGR for the front? From the growth rate, it looks like no PGR. If on PGR or planning a PGR spray, what is/would be your strategy for the fall. If on it, when would you end it? Would you taper off application rates, or go cold turkey? Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I'm trying to devise a plan for my first season using PGR. I appreciate any insight.


Yes the color is really starting to darken up with the cooler weather. I am very happy with how everything has gone with the Award variety. I assume all the midnights will be similar, but I don't regret my choice at all.

I have only done PGR this year applying it the week before I have travelled. Last PGR was 1 month ago, so it is likely coming out of it which might explain the fast growth. I am travelling this week and won't be able to mow until Saturday. I'm a little nervous.

In previous years where I have used PGR all season I applied my last batch in late Sept/Early Oct.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca @situman .... Thanks guys!


----------



## mucknine

Wow - that colour, the stripes and consistency all look amazing. Beauty reno!


----------



## livt0ride

situman said:


> Connor Ward's Everest lawn has nothing on the Award lol.


+1


----------



## kdn

Looks like you're at the point where it starts filling in quickly. How long do you have left of your growing season?



situman said:


> Connor Ward's Everest lawn has nothing on the Award lol.


Is that the "How to" guy?


----------



## Stuofsci02

mucknine said:


> Wow - that colour, the stripes and consistency all look amazing. Beauty reno!


Thanks! You should be in for the same next year with your cultivars!


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connor Ward's Everest lawn has nothing on the Award lol.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Well I have a mix with Everest in the back so just in case…..


----------



## Stuofsci02

kdn said:


> Looks like you're at the point where it starts filling in quickly. How long do you have left of your growing season?
> 
> 
> 
> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connor Ward's Everest lawn has nothing on the Award lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the "How to" guy?
Click to expand...

My last mow is typically first week of Nov…. But it slows down by about the 20th of Oct, so maybe 4 weeks at best.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 I mowed on Thanksgiving Day last year. I wonder how late it'll be this year.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 I mowed on Thanksgiving Day last year. I wonder how late it'll be this year.


Yeah I mowed late last year. The earliest I have shut it down was a day before Halloween


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 it must have been one of those really cold halloweens.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 it must have been one of those really cold halloweens.


Yup. It happens less and less these days…. I had to wear my gloves to mow and we had already had snow a week before. It sucked.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Going to get home late tonight from my trip (a day early).

Looks like things have been doing ok while I've been gone.


----------



## rhart

Looks like things are progressing nicely. Can't wait to see this in a few weeks.


----------



## livt0ride

Nice to see your garden weasel work pay off!


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> Looks like things are progressing nicely. Can't wait to see this in a few weeks.


Thanks! Yes.... It is finally starting to take off.... Those first few weeks are always slow.. By mid Oct I should be in good shape.


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> Nice to see your garden weasel work pay off!


Yeah... If it didn't I would be pissed.. Hard to know if it would have ended up the same, but I could not afford to risk it..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got back this morning after being away since Monday. Thing continue to improve.

I'm at the point now where I know it will all fill in. I bet it takes the spring next year, but I can't complain in the end…. Mowed 1/3rd at 3/4" with the triplex. It did some damage so I'll wait longer to use it. I mowed another third at 1.5" with my JD x304 and the last third is not ready to be mowed.


----------



## Ben4Birdies

Looking nice! How much more N do you think you can push this year?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ben4Birdies said:


> Looking nice! How much more N do you think you can push this year?


Thanks!

I have only put down starter fertilizer on this reno so far. I did that 3 weeks ago, so next weekend I think I will hit it with 0.6lb N and then do the same 2 weeks later and that's it.

I will probably hit it with a full lb of N from Urea in early spring to push it to fill in. I did that on my Front Reno this spring and it worked well.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 are you still waiting for another round of Tenacity?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 are you still waiting for another round of Tenacity?


Yup.. probably will do it next weekend.. mostly for post emergent broadleaf…


----------



## Babameca

Why tenacity instead of straight 3way? I don't think any of those is safe on new grass, nor dangerous on established one...I wouldn't worry at all about those this year, even less, if I have seeded 2nd round, not long ago.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Why tenacity instead of straight 3way? I don't think any of those is safe on new grass, nor dangerous on established one...I wouldn't worry at all about those this year, even less, if I have seeded 2nd round, not long ago.


Yeah, but why not get some control now as well as light up any poa that I can get rid of.


----------



## Ben4Birdies

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yeah, but why not get some control now as well as light up any poa that I can get rid of.


Agreed. I like the idea of tenacity. I used it in a 2nd app of Scott's Starter Fert w/meso. My new grass is just fine, susceptible weeds are getting bleached, plus any other weeds that try to come up over the next couple weeks are going to get zapped with it's pre-emergent properties.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 I'm following your lead with Tenacity.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why tenacity instead of straight 3way? I don't think any of those is safe on new grass, nor dangerous on established one...I wouldn't worry at all about those this year, even less, if I have seeded 2nd round, not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but why not get some control now as well as light up any poa that I can get rid of.
Click to expand...

Poa A is extremely easy to control over 2 seasons with PreM. It is ofcourse your call, but you have reseeded not long ago.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why tenacity instead of straight 3way? I don't think any of those is safe on new grass, nor dangerous on established one...I wouldn't worry at all about those this year, even less, if I have seeded 2nd round, not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but why not get some control now as well as light up any poa that I can get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poa A is extremely easy to control over 2 seasons with PreM. It is ofcourse your call, but you have reseeded not long ago.
Click to expand...

Yeah.. Will be 29 days next weekend.. time goes quick!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Rained all day and then all of a sudden the sun came out…. I'm close to calling this a successful reno despite the setbacks and extra work. The areas that are thin have lots of late germination in them. I think in two weeks they should be pretty good to go into winter..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 that is a fantastic turnaround after using the garden weasel.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 that is a fantastic turnaround after using the garden weasel.


Yes, I have been happy with the progress since weaseling. I don't know if that helped or not, but I couldn't chance it…. Just happy that it's looking like it will all work out.

Morning shot with the dew always helps see where new germination is.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 you got any close up overhead shots yet? I’m anxious to see how thick your reno is.


----------



## Babameca

So, what is the final ratio of cultivars, that you assume made it thru.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 you got any close up overhead shots yet? I’m anxious to see how thick your reno is.


I am out on business and will be back tomorrow night.. I'll try to get some shots on Saturday.. I have some very thick spots that look fully established and I have some thinner spots that are currently coming out of the pout stage, and other stuff that is in between. This weekend will be 4 weeks since I added more seed and weaseled it.. Weather has also been cooler, but with a lot more rain..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> So, what is the final ratio of cultivars, that you assume made it thru.


Good questions and impossible to tell I think..

I started with 25 lbs Award, 10 lbs Everest and 10 lbs Jackpot over 15k.. So 3 lbs per k.

I added another 15 lbs of Jackpot, but not everywhere. I added it from the fire pit back evenly across 10k.

So in the front 5k I have my original ratio 56% Award, 22% Everest and 22% Jackpot.

In the back 10k I have more like 33% Award 17% Everest and 50% Jackpot. That assumes all seed germinated. I likely have a higher ratio of Jackpot since I certainly lost some of my first seeding..

Will be fun to see... right now I can't tell the difference in the cultivars..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Dropped another 1 lb N from Urea on the front. That’s 3 lbs this fall and will probably wrap up my N for the season out front.

Back reno was looking supper hungry as it has not got anything since starter went down 4 weeks ago. Dropped 0.75 lb from urea back there and watered it in. Mowed it as well at 1.5“ with the tractor. Lots of it is mature and filling in, other spots are just coming out of the pout phase. Today hit nearly 70 so good growing weather after a cool week in the high 50s in the day and 39s at night. Will probably drop another 0.75 lb N in two weeks to really push it to the end of the season..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

How low do you think you’ll mow it by seasons end?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> How low do you think you’ll mow it by seasons end?


If I can get the reel on it I will take it down to 3/4…


----------



## Ben4Birdies

Stuofsci02 said:


> Will probably drop another 0.75 lb N in two weeks to really push it to the end of the season..


Do you feel that 0.75 lb N every 2 weeks is the most we can safely push young grass that is out of the pout stage, and starting to fill in?

I also would like to see things on my reno improve as much as they can before winter.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ben4Birdies said:


> Do you feel that 0.75 lb N every 2 weeks is the most we can safely push young grass that is out of the pout stage, and starting to fill in?
> 
> I also would like to see things on my reno improve as much as they can before winter.


Last years reno I pushed 1 lb every 3 weeks, however it was a more mature stand at that time. As the weather cools I become less concerned about overdoing it since the grass has a harder time taking it in. The rest is just a waste. 0.75 lb is about the lightest I can spread it evenly with my big 130 lb spreader..


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Jeff_MI84 …. Here are some pics as requested. Some areas will be good by seasons end, others are just coming out of the pout phase as they were seeded 4 weeks ago. They look thin by comparison. Today is cool, but the rest of the weeks looks mid to high 60s, so I am hoping for big gains this week in the weaker areas. Especially with the urea I just put down.


----------



## Babameca

Any recent pictures, aside from the security cam?


----------



## Babameca

Oh, lol


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 very very nice. Our reno’s are looking about the same. One edge along the driveway, where it never germinated, I spotted baby tillers from nearby grass. I’m still trying to push .25lb N every week this month. Next month I have some control-release 28-0-3 I’d like to put down, at least .50lb if not more, if I can time it right with rain.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 very very nice. Our reno’s are looking about the same. One edge along the driveway, where it never germinated, I spotted baby tillers from nearby grass. I’m still trying to push .25lb N every week this month. Next month I have some control-release 28-0-3 I’d like to put down, at least .50lb if not more, if I can time it right with rain.


This reno is definitely 3 weeks behind my one from last year, but I am not concerned. This year showed how much fill kbg will do in spring..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lowered my Flex 21 as low as it would go with the hi HOC kit, which is just about 7/16”…. Did a double mow out front with 72” stripes.. This is the lowest I have ever mowed. Turned out good if I do say so.. Here are pics in the bright sun. I’ll get some more at dusk.

@Babameca ….. the last pic is the proplugged area. Had 6 spots between 12 and 24 inches that were rounded up and plugged.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Im so happy to see the reno coming along! Not gonna lie it had me nervous for a week there. Front yard looking incredible as always.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Some additional shots at 7/16” with evening lighting..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sfurunner13 said:


> Im so happy to see the reno coming along! Not gonna lie it had me nervous for a week there. Front yard looking incredible as always.


Lol…. it had to come along sooner or later….


----------



## Babameca

I still challenge 2 years + spreading capabilities. It does fill in, but nothing you would experience from a new establishment. Like the looks of very low mowed KBG, but it's playing with the fire and looses color as heck.
Nice experiment.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I like the super low look you got there. It looks like the grass handled it well. Very nice as always.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I like the super low look you got there. It looks like the grass handled it well. Very nice as always.


Thanks…. It seemed to do pretty good…. I won’t be able to keep it there, but it was fun to do..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> I still challenge 2 years + spreading capabilities. It does fill in, but nothing you would experience from a new establishment. Like the looks of very low mowed KBG, but it's playing with the fire and looses color as heck.
> Nice experiment.


It did lose some color for sure. A couple of days and it will be pushing an inch again..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Bought 1100 lbs of AS 21-0-0 today. Fertilizer plant is supposed to bag it this week…


----------



## Ben4Birdies

Stuofsci02 said:


> Bought 1100 lbs of AS 21-0-0 today. Fertilizer plant is supposed to bag it this week…


1100lbs?!? Is that a typo? Are you planning to fertilize a golf course?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ben4Birdies said:


> 1100lbs?!? Is that a typo? Are you planning to fertilize a golf course?


Yes Sir! 1,100 lbs indeed. 20 x 55 lb bags... I found a local source where I can order directly from where they bag it. If I order 500 kg I am considered agricultural and there is no sales tax (which is 13% here). So I picked these up for $32CAD ($23.50 USD) per bag all in.. I don't need that many, so I have sold 6 bags to family and neighbors. Might sell another 4 bags if folks want them.


----------



## Stuofsci02

And just like that, back up to 3/4”. I like it better at this height to be honest.


----------



## Stuofsci02

The back reno really started to pickup this week on fill in. 5 weeks since additional seed…. I am thinking it is coming out of the pout phase and the 0.75 lb fast N I put down last weekend. Thinking about putting the reelmaster 2000d on it today.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ended up getting the triplex out there and knocked it down to 3/4“. Hopefully it promotes some spreading and filling in. It has been unseasonably cool here, so I think my dream of mowing this into Nov is unlikely..


----------



## rhart

Love those 72" stripes!


----------



## Stuofsci02

I noticed something interesting today, and perhaps useful (only in the Turf Nerd sense and not in any other way)…

My security camera switches to infrared mode at night. This does an amazing job of showing thinner spots and thicker spots that you don’t so easily see during the day. I probably would have been better of monitoring my reno progression at night..

These two picks are day/night On the same day. The dark/thin areas are more easily captured in IR.


----------



## davegravy

So... Now we go out with IR goggles instead of the flashlight test?


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> So... Now we go out with IR goggles instead of the flashlight test?


Yep…. Just another lawn tool…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Even though I dropped 1 lb N from urea on the front and 3/4 lb N from urea on the back reno 10 days ago, I couldn’t resist dropping another 0.5 lb N from the 21-0-0 AMS today…. It’s sweet when the 55 lb bag works out to 0.5 lb even across the whole property and it spreads so well.

Im ready for some double dark magic…

Here it is right after a mow and the AMS…. this will be the baseline…


----------



## Stuofsci02

I thought I would toss this up for something other than my yard.

Some new neighbours moved in last winter and their yard was hydro seeded in the spring right over top of weeds and existing vegetation, and it really was awful. A true salad bar.. Their grass covered area is 30,000 sqft, and had every broad leaf and grassy weed known to man.

One day in early Aug they were out hand picking weeds and grassy weeds and I stopped to talk to them, as it looked like an impossible chore. I offered to help them with a Reno if they wanted, and they were game.

Although we got a later start than I would have liked, it is going quite well. I provided instructions on what to do and lended then my equipment. I was travelling a lot, and couldn’t help as much as I wanted. They sprayed the gly, and while they missed some strips we aren’t going for perfection. On Sept 6th i helped them drop the seed and roll it in. They picked the seed they wanted. It is 35% kbg, 35% prg and 30% TTTF. Cultivars are unknown. The bag rate was 4 lbs per k which I felt was a bit low but we went with it. There were a few washouts and some areas they added soil to did not come up as well, but it is looking like it will be in good shape by next spring.

so far this got 0.6 lbs N from a 15-15-15, 19 days after seed down, and 0.65 lbs N from 21-0-0 AMS this past Sat (33 days after seed down)

Seed down Sept 6th.









Sept 18. Day 12.









Today Oct 11th day 36.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 that was really nice of you. They had a heck of an instructor. Next fall I plan on helping a new neighbor reno his front lawn. He seems to want to have a nice front yard. I am also trying to talk my nextdoor neighbors into letting me spray pre-em and fertilize, maybe even a mini reno.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 that was really nice of you. They had a heck of an instructor. Next fall I plan on helping a new neighbor reno his front lawn. He seems to want to have a nice front yard. I am also trying to talk my nextdoor neighbors into letting me spray pre-em and fertilize, maybe even a mini reno.


Thanks.. I am always happy to help someone with a lawn project. Most people are prepared to do the work, but just don't know where to start. With a little guidance they are good to go. Good luck with your neighbors. I would love everyone to have a nice lawn... Brings up the appearance of the entire neighborhood.


----------



## BBLOCK

looks like they could use you and your weasel


----------



## Nismo

BBLOCK said:


> looks like they could use you and your weasel


🤣


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> looks like they could use you and your weasel


Don’t knock it til you’ve tried it…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Back is really maturing this week. Sprayed Par 3 today at 2/3rd rate (bent grass rate) to try to knock out some of these weeds. I might spray at 1/3rd rate on Sunday. Not sure if I will get much control with the mid 50s highs, but worth a try.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Had a major setback on the reno today. The toro 2000d blew a metal hydraulic line because it was rubbing on the exhaust bracket. Looks like it had been rubbing for years and finally cut through.. easily preventable.

Dumped a bunch of oil on my reno, so I assume that grass it cooked and the soil might be poisoned. Won’t know the extent of the damage for a while, but I am sure it will be severe and may require replacing the damaged soil next year..

Will need to get a replacement line, but that’s probably it for the season.

The positive is it didn’t happen in the front…. That is about the only positive.

Here is the culprit. Was buried deep in the machine and was a bit of a pain to get out.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 dang that is really unfortunate. That sucks man.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Stuofsci02 dang that is really unfortunate. That sucks man.


Yes.. very disappointing, but first world problems for sure…


----------



## situman

Damn that's unfortunate. Well dump a bunch of himid acid on the affected area and see what kind of magic it can perform.


----------



## Chris LI

Ouch! Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Hopefully, it won't be as bad as you're expecting.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@situman @Chris LI …. Thanks guys. Hopefully with it being colder and the whole winter ahead, I am hopeful it will not carry into next season.

so far I don’t see any damage, and normally 24 hours should show something, but it has been cool.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nice to meet @davegravy today. Enjoy your 5 bags of 21-0-0 AS. Hopefully we can meet up again sometime. Out of the 20 bags I bought, friends and family took 13, so that is good. I did not want to store more than 10, and having used one leaves me with 6 which will cover me for two years.


----------



## Nismo

Man that back yard really turned around. Looks fantastic, Stu!

As for the oil, fingers crossed it doesn't affect anything. Word to the wise though... you may need to bust out the voodoo dolls and the sage. That back yard seems to be a little cursed. First the shed blows away, washout issues on a brand new reno, now oil slicks?


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Nice to meet @davegravy today. Enjoy your 5 bags of 21-0-0 AS. Hopefully we can meet up again sometime. Out of the 20 bags I bought, friends and family took 13, so that is good. I did not want to store more than 10, and having used one leaves me with 6 which will cover me for two years.


Nice to meet you too. I can confirm for others this turf is not photoshopped - looks even better in real life 😉

And this is a pretty good arrangement for buying AS.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Nice to meet you too. I can confirm for others this turf is not photoshopped - looks even better in real life 😉
> 
> And this is a pretty good arrangement for buying AS.


LOL…. you mean the way they airbrush supermodels for magazine covers….
I think next year I will do another 1/2 ton order of products to avoid tax, but the more people that want in the better the deal. I have also used the 25-5-5 with sulphur coated urea before as my late spring app and it was pretty good. @SNOWBOB11, I work near your house so could drop off if your interested.

I think there are a few others on the east end on here too…. if we can get the word out to folks who might be interested in any of the following. I live in Newtonville but can bring as far west as Whitby.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Earlier this year I bought enough AMS to last 3 years. I’m probably good for now but if you buy a bunch next season I would probably buy a couple bags off you if it saved the group some cash. Can never have enough fertilizer. The joy of having a smaller lawn is 1 bag lasts the year more or less.


----------



## Harts

I might be interested next year. Would give me an excuse to drive out and see your work!

Reno looks great. Sorry about the mishap.

I'm hoping to do the front next August. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Earlier this year I bought enough AMS to last 3 years. I’m probably good for now but if you buy a bunch next season I would probably buy a couple bags off you if it saved the group some cash. Can never have enough fertilizer. The joy of having a smaller lawn is 1 bag lasts the year more or less.


For sure... Sounds good.. Not sure if anything else on there is of interest, but if so let me know. No rush.. It wont be until next season.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> I might be interested next year. Would give me an excuse to drive out and see your work!
> 
> Reno looks great. Sorry about the mishap.
> 
> I'm hoping to do the front next August. Fingers crossed!


Awesome! I have been looking forward to seeing you reno that large yard of yours..... It is going to be sweet!


----------



## davegravy

I'm gonna need potassium and phosphate for next year so if anyone's doing a bulk order of those let me know.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> I'm gonna need potassium and phosphate for next year so if anyone's doing a bulk order of those let me know.


I was wanting to get some of that too.. I don't think we have to order all the same stuff to get the tax free. I think I just need to order 500 kg min of product to be considered agricultural users... So we could add a few bags of other stuff..


----------



## briguy_78

I would be interested as well!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

briguy_78 said:


> I would be interested as well!!


Brian,

Yes for sure.. I’ll check in with you next season before making an order.

How did your overseed turn out?


----------



## briguy_78

Stuofsci02 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Yes for sure.. I’ll check in with you next season before making an order.
> 
> How did your overseed turn out?


Not bad, nothing like your lawn though! I have a few spots where it didn't take at all....perhaps I needed to use a garden weasel!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

briguy_78 said:


> Not bad, nothing like your lawn though! I have a few spots where it didn't take at all....perhaps I needed to use a garden weasel!!


Haha…. I’m trying to forget that weasel…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sprinklers blown out and closed down today. Got a double mow in with the Flex 21. Things are really doing nicely in the front.

Got my Reelmaster hydraulic line repaired this week. Reinstalled it and put everything back together and degreased the whole machine to get that hydraulic oil off. Seems to be running well. Will cut the back tomorrow with it.

the late day/evening color is really amazing. I think the AS is giving it some nice color as @Babameca has indicated.


----------



## davegravy

No sign of dieoff from the leak then? Sounds like u dodged a bullet


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> No sign of dieoff from the leak then? Sounds like u dodged a bullet


Oh yeah…. So far just some very minor discolouration (Have to get right up to it to see it). I feel like it is not the end though and I will see further issues this week with it warming up…. Hopefully not, but I am not holding my breath. I lost two quarts of hydraulic fluid. At least half went on my lawn.

They are 27” reels btw…. 32” units can also be installed..


----------



## Stuofsci02

The reno fill in has been acceptable…. Still some very thin areas, but based on my front kbg reno I am sure by June next year these will be a distant memory. The 2,4-d I sprayed at 70% rate last week really put a hurting on the weeds even with temps only in the high 40s. Yesterday I sprayed again at 30% rate with temps in the 60s this week. Already seeing most weeds shrivelled.

With the reel master back up and running I cut it to 3/4” today. Some patches of poa survived the roundup (likely dormant), and will need to be dealt with next spring.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

It filled in really well.


----------



## Ben4Birdies

You look to be in really good shape for spring! So much has already filled in and the bare spots seem small enough for kbg to handle on its own. 👍


----------



## situman

Prob a good idea to dig out those spots and reseed now. It will spread over the winter.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Prob a good idea to dig out those spots and reseed now. It will spread over the winter.


No chance of reseeding now... We are due for our first snow soon... I'll likely wait until next spring and round them up and then plug them. Worked well this year for my 2021 reno... Spots are completely filled in now.. I might even round them up this week.... And then hit them again in the spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02

New darkness level unlocked…


----------



## situman

Did you spray iron on it? Its a beaut!


----------



## rhart

Absolutely jaw dropping!!!!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Did you spray iron on it? Its a beaut!


Thanks! Just put down granular AMS at 0.5 lbN per K about two weeks ago. That and good lighting..


----------



## davegravy

Yeah, now you're cooking with Ammonium Sulfate!


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Yeah, now you're cooking with Ammonium Sulfate!


Yes Sir... It is a little pricier that Urea, but I think it will be a good first app in the spring on the reno and will definitely be part of my late fall N blitz routing moving forward.


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 do you notice any difference when using AS vs urea?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 do you notice any difference when using AS vs urea?


Yes…. I do believe it has resulted in a darker colour…. Hard to say for sure though, since I have no reference for comparison.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Cut at 3/4” with the triplex.


----------



## Marzbar

Amazing! That looks like a pro soccer pitch or a MLB outfield.


----------



## Stuofsci02

With it being 70 degrees yesterday and rain overnight, I decided to hit the back with 0.75 lb N from granular AMS.. trying to get everting I can out of this year…


----------



## dksmc

Stuofsci02 said:


> With it being 70 degrees yesterday and rain overnight, I decided to hit the back with 0.75 lb N from granular AMS.. trying to get everting I can out of this year…


Looks like we have another few days of nice weather until we get into the regular cold.


----------



## Stuofsci02

We had a cold start to Oct, but the last couple of weeks have made up for it. Yesterday was 71F and today will be 60F. The rest of this week looks like mid 50s until next weekend when they call for snow.

this could be the last mow, or maybe next Saturday. If this is it, I can’t complain for Nov 6th.


----------



## g-man

How is the Reno doing? Mine is loving this weather.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> How is the Reno doing? Mine is loving this weather.


It is doing well. Lots of poa a has come up where I had it before. Most of the weeds I sprayed are dead, but haven’t decomposed. The hydraulic fluid spill did a number on about 10 sqft. I’ll have issues to deal with next year, but coverage and fill looks good. Should be 100% filled in by next fall for sure.


----------



## Babameca

All goes finally good for you brother. Front looks amazing with those wide stripes. Careful with high N at end of season, as you may experience some heavy snow mold next srping. Dont know if you plan to spray...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> All goes finally good for you brother. Front looks amazing with those wide stripes. Careful with high N at end of season, as you may experience some heavy snow mold next srping. Dont know if you plan to spray...


It’s coming along out back.. only added the N back there. Last N up front was mid Oct. hope the off season goes well for you!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today will be the last mow,.. This week was very warm but that ends tomorrow when daytime highs near freezing will take hold. The grass has grown more this week than in the last few…. Nice morning shot of the reno before cutting.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Well that’s a wrap on my season. Mowed at 0.75”. Nov 12th is very good for around this area. Calling for some snow tomorrow. That will be the first of the season which is pretty late. Triplex wrapped up for the winter. Feeling like November now.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Stuofsci02 it’s looking very good. Eastern Michigan is getting an unexpected rain/ snow mix right now, probably what you’re expecting.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Happy New Years Eve!
Hope everyone is pumped for 2023.
After nearly a month under snow cover it hit 50F yesterday and most of the snow has melted. To my surprise, the color and stripes are still great!


----------

